# The Bunhalla Bunnies 2011



## Dragonrain (Jan 1, 2011)

[align=center]




[/align][align=center]Happy 2011!![/align][align=center]Welcome to my 2011 blog! Here are links to my past blogs:[/align][align=center]The Bunhalla Buns 2009[/align][align=center]The Bunhalla Bunnies 2010[/align][align=center]Sorry about any broken links/missing photos in my old blogs - at the end of every year I sort through and reorganize/back up my pictures and clean through my photobucket account.

Here is a link to my personal blog, where I usually post copies of my pet articles that I write for Examiner.com, as well as occasional updates on my life and/or my pets. It's a work in progress right now, the layout will eventually be overhauled, but this is where I'll probably be doing most of my blogging now:
Paw Print[/align][align=center]Most people reading this probably already know all about me and my pets, but I'll reintroduce everyone for any newbies! My name is Michelle, Chell or Chelle for short. I have a bachelors of science degree in biology and concentrated in wildlife and environmental management. Since Oct. 2010 I've been working as a freelance writer, mostly writing articles about animals and pet care, and am also working on writing what will hopefully eventually be my first published book. I live with my fiance Chris! We've been engaged for a bit over a year now, dating for almost 10 years! I met him when I was only 15. He's a great guy. He works as a video game designer/art directer/artist. 

Chris and I live in northern NJ, right outside of NYC, with our small zoo! We currently have 9 very spoiled pets, who I will introduce here. We unfortunately had two casualties in 2010, Rolo our Japanese trapdoor snail passed in the beginning of the year, and our 3 year old comet goldfish Ike passed away on Nov.26th, 2010. 

I'll start by reintroducing my rabbits, since this is a rabbit forum afterall! These are the inhabitants of Bunhalla, aka our bunny room! Yes, my bunnies have their own room. They have a 3 story cage, but the doors are always open and they have free range of their room, as well as our apartment when I'm home to keep an eye on them.[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]




Birthday: Nov.26th, 2006
Adoption day: Aug. 13th, 2007[/align][align=center]Barnaby is a 4 year old neutered male tort lionhead. We adopted him in 2007 when he was only 8 months old. He was very shy and timid, and wasn't in very good shape when we adopted him, but now he is happy and healthy, and will even run up to me to beg for treats. He's a complete different rabbit then the shy guy he was when we got him - it took me over a year just to convince him to trust me enough to take treats out of my hand. Barnaby is only about 2.5 lbs, but his long fur makes him look a lot bigger! Barnaby is an old soul. He is calm and very smart - a perfect little gentleman. He has learned to trust me and my fiance, but still prefers the company of rabbits and other animals over that of humans. He gets along really well with our dog! One of Barnaby's favorite things to do is to lounge on our couch and watch TV. He is a really picky eater, but seems to be getting better with that. We got through 2010 without him having a single bout of stasis! He likes playing with toys, especially stuffed animals (his favorite toy is a stuffed animal lobster), unpeeled willow toys, and box forts!










[/align][align=center]Birthday: March 1st, 2007
Adoption Day: Jan. 18th, 2009
[/align][align=center]Berry is a 3 year old spayed female broken black holland lop. I adopted her and her brother Ziggy on Jan.18th, 2009, from a women who posted about them in the rescue section of this forum! Berry is the only female rabbit I've ever owned. I was always afraid to get a female, because I had heard stories of them being moody and not as friendly as males. Boy has Berry proved that stereotype wrong! Berry is such a sweetheart. I'd say her most distinguishing feature is her ears. She has ear control, so she can hold her ears up, to the side, or have them floppy. In Jan. 2010 Berry had a stroke. We thought for sure that we where going to loss her, but she proved to be a fighter. Looking at her today, almost a year later, you wouldn't think anything was ever wrong with her. She is slightly unsteady on her left front leg, and is now blind in her left eye, but she doesn't let any of that bother her one bit. She is a sweet, happy, binky bunny who loves snuggling with me, our dog, or either of her bunny brothers. She is very girly and enjoys being brushed and groomed. Berry is our miracle bunny and we are so happy to have her here with us. 










Birthday: April 1st, 2007
Adoption Day: Jan. 18th, 2009

Ziggy is a neutered male 3 year old broken blue holland lop. We adopted him with Berry, they came as a bonded pair. He loves his sister Berry but can be a bit cranky towards Barnaby at times. Ziggy is my trouble maker. He commonly finds ways to escape from our bunny room so that he can run around the apartment. He loves chasing our dog (the dog isn't afraid of him, it's a game to them both)! He's my most photogenic bunny, often making funny faces and posing for the camera! Ziggy has some litter box issues that we've been attempting to work on. He's really a rather (or I guess I should say VERY) messy rabbit. It seems like everywhere he goes, he leaves a hurricane of mess and destruction behind him! But he's friendly (although he despises being picked up), adventurous, and fun. He loves toys! Especially things he can pick up and throw around. Ziggy even plays fetch, and catch with small toys, and always seems to be inventing fun little games of his own. 
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]I'm going to split this up and introduce my other pets in another post, this one is getting long![/align]


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 1, 2011)

[align=center]Here is a bit about all our other pets!!




[/align][align=center]




Hatch date: March 23rd, 2007

Pez and Starburst are both 3 year old female african clawed frogs. They are sisters. Not the prettiest of creatures I know, but I am pretty fond of them. I use to work in a research lab taking care of all the aquatic animals. Pez and Starburt's froggy parents lived in the lab. When the female laid eggs, I was told to get ride of them. Instead of doing that, I put the eggs in an old water bottle and carried them home in my purse! I thought it would be fun to try to raise them. 7 of my eggs hatched into tadpoles on March 23rd, 2007. A few of the tadpoles survived to become frogs, and 3 years later Pez and Starburst are the only 2 survivors. I think the froglets inherited a genetic defect from their parents, which is why so many of them passed young. Pez actually has damaged kidneys and requires special attention on her diet, but other than that she's happy and just as active as her sister. Pez and Starburst lived with my brother for a year while I finished up college, but then moved back in with me when my brother started college. They are here to stay now![/align][align=center]









Hatch date: July 17th, 2008

Haku is a male snow blizzard het. diablo blanco leopard gecko. I got him from a breeder in 2008. He loooves food! I have to be careful how much I feed him, because he will just eat and eat and eat if I let him! Haku is pretty friendly and tolerates being held without any problems. He's an awesome little lizard.










Hatch date: September 20th, 2008

Aurora is a female tremper albino het diablo blanco leopard gecko. I got her in the summer of 2009 from a breeder. I got her originally to breed with Haku. She laid a few infertile eggs during the 2010 breeding season. I'll probably try again with her this season, but retire her from breeding if she doesn't produce any fertile eggs this time around. No matter what, she'll always have a place here with us. Aurora isn't very friendly and doesn't enjoy being handled, so I leave her alone as much as possible. She's a beautiful gecko though. She has a perfect circle design on the end of her nose. Everyone who sees her in person comments about how pretty she is, even people who aren't really fans of reptiles.[/align][align=center]









Adoption date: July 10th, 2008

Courage is a betta fish! I've kept at least one betta fish, usually more, for probably over 10 years now. My dad got Courage for me from Wal*Mart (ack!). My dad was watching one of my betta fish for me for the summer while I visited Chris, this was when I was still in college before Chris and I moved in together. Well my fish died during the summer, which also happened to be the summer my heart rabbit Zeus passed away. My dad didn't have the heart to tell me that my fish had died, especially when I was so upset about Zeus. So instead of telling me, he just bought me a new fish. The funny thing is, Courage looked nothing like the fish that had died! I named the new fish Courage, because he had to have a lot of Courage to survive living at Wal*Mart! He looked awful when I first got him, but now he's 2 years old and a beautiful healthy fish. He has a lot of personality for a little fish - he can even recolonize me from other people and he always gets all excited and begs for food when he sees me near his tank.










Birthday: Dec. 26th, 2008
Gotcha day: March 3rd, 2009

Kitsune is our 2 year old papillon, currently our youngest pet. We got him from a breeder, and brought him home on March 3rd, 2009, when he was 9 weeks old. He was my late graduation present, early birthday present that year. I had been wanting a puppy for a long time, but did the responsible thing and waited until I was finished with college and in a more stable living situation to get one. We got him from a breeder who breeds and shows papillons. We got Kit on a pet contract because he's a "reject", as his breeder put it. He has one floppy ear, and is about 5 lbs bigger than what's normal for his breed. He would never had made a good show dog, but he's an amazing dog and is perfect for our family! Chris and I love him so much. He's really really hyper and playful, but has a sweet snugly side too. He can be a bit much at times, but I wouldn't want him any other way. He's so much fun, and is amazing with all of our other pets. 

So that's my family! Sorry for the long opening posts...I could talk about my pets forever! I've always had a passion for animals as long as I can remember, and love sharing my life with my pets. I can't imagine life without them! 
[/align]


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't know why my new years always have to start with bunny health problems. It seems like a unfortunate trend, since January 2010 we started off the year with Berry having her stroke, and this year Ziggy is having some issues.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=62869&forum_id=16

Zigs is doing okay but his mouth is still all lop sided. His vet appointment is tomorrow morning. We'll get Xrays taken to check his teeth and all that. Hopefully we find out what's going on with him...I don't like not knowing. But, thankfully, he's still eating and acting like his normal self.

I took some picture yesterday to compare to when I first noticed his weird, lop sided grin (it's stuck that way!) and I think he looks a bit better, but it's hard to tell. It's hard to get good pictures of his face too, because every time I go near him he gets his face right up in the camera to beg for treats lol. 

Here's him yesterday...
















Compared to what it looked like last thursday...






I really do think I can see a difference. I'll have to see what the 2nd vet says about things tomorrow.

Chris went back to work today, after having over a week off for Christmas and New Years. It's quiet in the house today without him. I'm having a hard time getting back into my writing, since I also took time off for the holidays. Kind of sad that Christmas and New Years are both over. Ah well...hopefully we have a lot to look forward too this year!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2011)

Ah poor Zig. Give him a kiss for me.

If you breed the leos I may be intrested.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh my! Zigs looks a bit worse than before. I hope you find out definitively what the matter is. I hope it is not an abscess.  Good vibes your way... :hearts


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 4, 2011)

> Ah poor Zig. Give him a kiss for me. If you breed the leos I may be intrested.


Aw thanks I will! 

I'll keep you updated about the leos. I haven't decided for sure what my plan is for this season, if anything. Last year Aurora's eggs where infertile. I think I'll try breeding her one more time and if it doesn't work out I won't ever try again with her. Whether I try again with her this year or not is something I haven't decided yet. I have my eye on another little female that I'm thinking of buying if no one else does when the weather warms up some - but she's young and wouldn't be ready to breed for at least another year. 

Hey I'm rereading The Vampire Chronicles and it made me think of you because of your dogs name! I'm almost done with "The Vampire Lestat". Ohhh Lestat :hearts Lol. It's been awhile since I last read these books so I'm really enjoying myself...Chris got me the whole set for Christmas!



> Oh my! Zigs looks a bit worse than before. I hope you find out definitively what the matter is. I hope it is not an abscess.  Good vibes your way.


Thank you!! 

He looks worse? I think he looks a bit better lol. Maybe my pictures aren't that good so it makes it harder to tell. Last week I think his lip was more pulled up looking than it is in the more recent pictures.

Anyways we are back from the vet. Ziggy was a little terror just like I expected he'd be! But the vet checked him out and took Xrays and the whole 9 yards. Okay so...his teeth look fine! No dental abscesses, no overgrown teeth...which is what I was kind of expecting by the way he's been eating lately...I think he's half piggy. 

But he does have a middle ear infection...poor baby. Apparently there is a nerve that runs through the middle ear. The infection and inflammation is putting pressure and possibly caused damage to that nerve, which is what's going on with his crooked looking lips. I found this info on the House Rabbit Website, I think it describes pretty well what he has going on...



> "Middle Ear - This area includes the tympanic membrane (ear drum), Eustachian tube, three auditory ossicles (tiny bones), and the tympanic nerve (a branch of the facial nerve CN VII). All of this area is protected by the tympanic bulla (a bony shell attached to the skull). Infectious organisms can enter this area one of three ways: (1) through the external ear, (2) from the pharynx up through the Eustachian tube, and (3) through the blood. Disease of the middle ear can cause head shaking, drooping ear and pain as well as deafness but does NOT cause a persistent head tilt. As with external ear disease there may be a temporary head tilt due to discomfort but no loss of balance.
> 
> *If the branch of the facial nerve that passes through the middle ear is damaged it can cause a drooping lip and ear, drooling and a decreased or no eye blink reflex.* If the cranial nerves CN III, IV or VI are damaged, Horner's Syndrome results. Horner's Syndrome is characterized by a drooping eyelid, sunken eye and relaxed third eyelid (where it stays "up" over the corner of the eye and can't retract) and a pupil that is more constricted than in the other eye. In some cases the eye becomes very dry because of loss of the ability to blink and replenish the eye with tears or because of damage to the nerves affecting the tear duct. Occasionally, the drooping eye and ear from facial nerve damage might mimic a mild head tilt. However there is NO loss of balance."


Source: http://www.rabbit.org/health/tilt.html 

The vet thinks that the metacam the first vet gave us helped reduce some of the inflammation around the nerve, which is probably why I saw a mild improvement the past couple of days. However, depending on how badly the nerve is damaged, his face may not go back to normal even after the infection is cured.

So Zigs in on antibiodics now and metacam still. The vet tried to take a culture of his ear but said it probably won't reveal much since his outer ear is not infected, and the infection in his middle ear wasn't accessible. So we might need to play around with antibiodics a bit to find out what will work against his infection. 

Ziggy in himself is doing fine. He's still acting normal. I would never have known something was wrong with him if he didn't get the weird lop sided face. I'm glad he's in good spirits and that we know what's going on now.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, that is something I never would have guessed. Great job done by you and your vet finding this out. I hope he doesn't have to be on antibiotics too long. Make sure he eats and poops normally as his course of antibiotics goes on and/or progresses to other kinds of meds. I heard certain types can cause unintended issues killing off too many good bacteria in the gut. It sounds like Ziggy is going about his business so hopefully he won't miss a beat.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah so far so good...I think I've said this before but Ziggy and Berry are huge foodies, I think they'd have to pretty much be on deaths door to stop eating. I mean seriously, Berry still wanted to eat eat eat even right after her stroke, and Ziggy has been eating normally despite having an ear infection.

But I will of course be keeping a sharp eye on him. I have some experience as Zeus was on antibiotics for awhile before he passed...so it's not something terribly new to me dealing with the tummy issues they can cause. I have probiodics for Ziggy and a good relationship with his vet so I'm sure we can work things out if the antibiotics start to bother him. He's in good hands


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 5, 2011)

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Ah poor Zig. Give him a kiss for me. If you breed the leos I may be intrested.





> Aw thanks I will!
> 
> I'll keep you updated about the leos. I haven't decided for sure what my plan is for this season, if anything. Last year Aurora's eggs where infertile. I think I'll try breeding her one more time and if it doesn't work out I won't ever try again with her. Whether I try again with her this year or not is something I haven't decided yet. I have my eye on another little female that I'm thinking of buying if no one else does when the weather warms up some - but she's young and wouldn't be ready to breed for at least another year.





> What is the female you have your eyes on?





> Hey I'm rereading The Vampire Chronicles and it made me think of you because of your dogs name! I'm almost done with "The Vampire Lestat". Ohhh Lestat :hearts Lol. It's been awhile since I last read these books so I'm really enjoying myself...Chris got me the whole set for Christmas!





> Teresa's middle name is Mekare. Kashi is Akasha Maharet.


Glad you have Ziggy on meds.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 6, 2011)

The female gecko I have my eyes on is a diablo blanco  But I'll have to see what happens. I'd have to have her shipped to me, and there's no way I'd do that until it warms up. But I'm not sure if anyone else would buy her before I do.

Finished "The Vampire Lestat" last night and now I'm on to "Queen of the Damned". 
:biggrin2:
I like a lot of the names in the books. I've wanted to use a few of them for awhile now, since I first read the books in high school, but I've never really had a pet that the names fit yet. 

If anyone looked at my post about Ziggy in the infirmary... I got kind of freaked out yesterday morning because Kit was acting weird about his ears. He was scratching at them a lot and shaking his head, which in a dog can be a sign of an ear infection. So I got all paranoid that somehow Kit had an ear infection too!

Took him to the vet (his vet is right around the block from where we live and has walk in clinic hours, so it's easier for me to get him seen quickly than it is with the rabbis) yesterday. His ears are fine, no infection or ear mites or anything like that. His vet said it's probably just his allergies acting up. He of course stopped scratching his ears after yesterday morning, so I feel like the vet trip was for nothing now.

Kit has been driving me a little crazy lately. I think he's upset that Chris had to go back to work. For nearly 2 weeks Kit got used to having both me and Chris home with him all day. But now Chris is back to working and Kit has been all upset about it. On top of that, he randomly decided that he doesn't like his new food anymore and stopped eating it. Now the only way I can get him to eat it is if I mix in something tasty with his kibble. I have to think about what kind of food I should try with him next now, or if I should just go back to his old food again.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh your animals have you on super high alert, don't they. Sheesh  I am still thinking of you and Ziggy, hoping for a speedy recovery. :hearts

I started The Vampire Lestat a long time ago and I forgot why I never finished it... :/ Did you like it?


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks  Ziggy is doing good so far. He has another vet appointment soon (I forget when exactly) so they can take a look at his ear. It's hard for me to tell if the antibiotics are doing anything for him because he barely showed any symptoms in the first place. And since the vet said his face might never go back to normal now, we can't use that to judge how his ear is doing. But he's still acting normal. Him and his partners in crime woke me up like 12 times last night, lol. 

Yeah they do have me on high alert! When I saw Kit scratching at his ears it just made me really paranoid after everything with Ziggy. But poor Kit has allergies, I should have realized it was his allergies acting up because his eyes have been really itchy and stuff lately too. I have a feeling he might be allergic to something in the new food I was trying with him. At least Kit's vet doesn't charge me an office visit fee anymore! They know they'll make enough money off of me even without it lol. 

I like The Vampire Lestat and all the other books in The Vampire Chronicles. Lol I like how RO, or a mod or something, changed the book title to "Queen of the DARNED". That made me laugh for some reason.

I'm on the third book in the series now and even though I do like all the books (I've read them before) I kind of feel like I want to take a break from them for awhile. Maybe read something else to break things up a bit then go back to the vampire books. I'm not usually a huge vampire fan or anything, I just like Anne Rice's books for some reason.

Snowy day today! I was hoping Chris would get to work form home today but he had to go into the office. The snow isn't suppose to be to bad today...not like the last storm.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 7, 2011)

Have you read her new series? I like it.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 8, 2011)

No I haven't! I'll have to check it out sometime. I have a ton of books I got for Christmas to get through first though.

I got the bunnies another one of those water bottle/bowl things. I forget what they are called...they are a bowl attached to a bottle so when the bunnies drink from the bowl it refills automatically with water from the bottle. I think it's the best solution I've found so far for the bunnies water. They like bowls better than bottles, but three bunnies can drink a bowl of water pretty quickly. I was constantly having to refill their bowls, and I was always worried when I went out and stuff that they might run out or spill the water and have to go awhile without any. This way I don't have to change the water as often but I also don't have to worry as much about them running out of water.

Berry has just been making my heart melt lately. I love her so much! Yesterday I went out for the afternoon and didn't end up getting home until after 10. First thing I did was to go check on the bunnies...and Berry was right at the door of their room waiting for me (she must have heard me come in). As soon as I got into the bunny room, she started tossing her head around (head binkies lol), then she started running around me doing full blown binkies. Aw it made me feel so good that she was so happy to see me that she did binkies! 

:inlove:

Then last night she was going crazy! Running around, shredding paper in their dig box, doing more binkies. She kept me up a lot last night but that's okay.

Barnaby is doing well. His colors are changing! He changes colors a bit sometimes when he sheds...his fur is getting darker now which I like because you can really tell he's a tort when his fur is darker, more of the black comes out in his fur and he looks more colorful. I'll get pictures soon.

Ziggy is doing well although he's not very happy with me lately. All the vet trips and having to give him meds, he hasn't been running up to me like he use to anymore. It makes me sad but I know everything I'm doing is with his best interest in mind. Did I mention before that one of his antibiotics is an injection? Yeah....he's not happy with me to say the least. Oh he doesn't care about the injection itself, doesn't even seem to realize when I give it to him. But I have to catch him and hold him to give it to him....he HATES despises loathes being held. 

Ah well. I guess he'll just have to hate me for awhile, until his ear gets better. After that I can try to earn his trust again. Poor Zigs. At least his sister seems to be making up for his lack of attention by giving me extra love and attention lately.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 8, 2011)

Picture time!

Ziggy doing his favorite thing, eating!!
















A few of Barnaby, I think his changing color is pretty noticeable in these pics...











My only bunny who loves me lately, the beautiful Berry!
















Berry flopped out sleeping and Barnaby grooming her...






That's it for now. I took all those this morning


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 8, 2011)

Sweet looking bunnies. 

I am in talks about maybe getting leo soon.


----------



## Nela (Jan 9, 2011)

I love the pictures, especially the first in your intro. Ziggy is just adorable as always. :biggrin2:


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Nela! I tried to pick cute pictures for my intro post.

Ali that's awesome! If you get one make sure to post about him/her. I'd really like to get another sometime too, but I don't know of any good breeders in my area and it's been so cold here lately I wouldn't feel safe having one shipping from a breeder until it warms up. I'm thinking in mid-spring/beginning of the summer is when I'll get another.

I had to get my geckos new UTH's and thermostats. Haku's UTH has been acting up and last night I had a dream that it started a fire...so I got up and ordered new ones this morning. :rollseyes

Ziggy is doing really well. He seems to be doing a bit better. I'm not sure...but he's been more active the past day or two. He's still eating well and all that.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 10, 2011)

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Ali that's awesome! If you get one make sure to post about him/her. I'd really like to get another sometime too, but I don't know of any good breeders in my area and it's been so cold here lately I wouldn't feel safe having one shipping from a breeder until it warms up. I'm thinking in mid-spring/beginning of the summer is when I'll get another.


Of course I will! The breeder is towards Boston, we may meet up somewhere (she has a trip to NY planned).

Look for galnec7

Just to let you know I have no problem helping get one to you. Picking up at an expo and transporting or what not. :wink


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks so much!

I'll have to look at her site/geckos more and decide if I'm interested. Right now both Haku and Aurora are het diablo blanco, which is the morph I'm most interested in breeding right now  I'd love to expand and take on more morphs in the future though. I'll have to discus with Chris how many more geckos he's open to having. I have to take into account my own geckos, plus the space we'll need to care for any future babies until they are ready to go to new homes.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 12, 2011)

On January 10th of this year, it was exactly one year since Berry had her stroke.:biggrin:

It still amazes me to look at her now, and think back to how she was a year ago. A year ago today, she couldn't even lift/hold her own head up. But for the last 3 mornings in a row, she's been waking me up early in the morning by running around like a nut and doing binkies. She's also recently discovered the joy of old phone books! Her and Barnaby have been extra close together. Almost every time I look in on them now, those two are snuggled next to each other or grooming each other. Berry seems extra happy lately.

Ziggy officially hates me now. I honestly think we are both getting a little sick of dealing with each other lol. I hate having to catch him everyday to give him his meds. I'm just trying to do what's best for him, and he throws a fit every day. Today I felt bad because after dealing with him being particularly cranky and giving me a pretty nasty scratch, I had some very choice words for him. 

I know it's not like he knew what I called him lol, but I'm sure he could tell I was less than pleased with him. I gave him a few treats afterwards so hopefully he forgives me.

Pictures! 

























































I had to upload my 2009 and 2010 picture folders online to my website host to store them in case the computer crashes again, but it's taking over 24 hours so far! Lots of pictures!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 12, 2011)

The rabbits are driving me insane! I don't think they're planning on ever letting me sleep again...unless I sleep in the living room or move them to a different room (which I don't want to do, the room they are in is the best one for them).

Of course as soon as Chris got up and we put the TV on and stuff they shut up. They're like "Oh okay she's up now we can be quiet." UNTIL I try to lay down and get some rest, then they throw another little bunny party. I'm so tired!

:thud:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 13, 2011)

Aww Berry! She's so lucky to have you as her mom. And Ziggy too, even if he doesn't show it right now 

Your bunny parties sound pretty insane. I still can't believe how much noise they make! Seriously, mine throw their fits but if I close the door I can't hear them anymore and when they realize I'm not coming, they quit it. Soon as they hear movement, they start up again though.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't know how the heck they are so loud. They drive me insane. You can hear them from outside our apartment in the hallway too so the noise goes right through the walls lol. Luckily it doesn't seem to travel much further than that because the other tenets in the building claim they can't hear them from inside their apartments.

Ziggy escaped last night at like 5 in the morning. He pushed their box fort over in front of the pen, then I assumed just leaped over the pen from the top of the box...gah! Luckily the other two didn't attempt it with him. It took me forever to herd him back into the bunny room because of course he doesn't want me going anywhere near him, and he had the whole apartment to use to run away from me. Not exactly what I wanted to be doing at 5 in the morning, but it's kind of funny to talk about now.

I don't know what the heck has gotten into my three lately. They are going insane! They are making a huge mess, digging hay out of their litter boxes and hay bins and just covering every inch of the floor with it. They are being loud, hyper, keeping me up all night digging and escaping and running around like they are possessed. The other night Ziggy spent 3 HOURS dropping a jingle ball toy down the ramps in the cage...over and over and over again. 
:crazinessullhair: 
It makes me want to be a jerk and just go in there and take everything away from them, lol. No toys, no boxes ....just food and water and hay and litter pans. But the way they have been acting lately, they'll manage to make trouble just fine even with limited resources. Plus I would feel to bad taking their stuff away. I just really really hope they calm down a bit soon!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 14, 2011)

I wonder if the weather is driving them bonkers. Or maybe they heard there is a 13th zodiac sign.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 14, 2011)

Haha maybe! I have no idea what's setting them off. They weren't too bad last night, only woke me up two or three times. 

My aunt is in hospice care. I'm kind of on edge lately. Every time the phone rings I'm afraid it's going to be someone to tell me that she passed. She has cancer that started off as lung cancer but is pretty much throughout her whole body now. It's really sad...growing up my aunt was almost like my second mom. She lived right up the street from my family and I spent many happy summers at her house. She has 5 kids, all boys, because she wanted to keep trying for a girl but never had one, so she really use to enjoy when my sister and I visited her, since she didn't have any daughters of her own.

I feel the worst for my uncle because a few years ago my cousin, his son, passed away when he was only 26. So he had to deal with loosing his son, and now only a few years later his wife.

So many people in my family have had cancer it's so depressing. My own dad is a cancer survivor. I have this huge phobia that I'm going to get cancer just because I've had to see so many people around me deal with it. It sucks!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 15, 2011)

I know that feeling. So many in my family as well. My great-grandma died from lung cancer that spread. *hugs* I remember that call 19yrs later. It is a horrible wait.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 15, 2011)

My aunt passed at 11:55 last night


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 15, 2011)

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=63139&forum_id=48

:rollseyes


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your aunt.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks. 

:expressionless

My sister and her kids are missing now. :? Her bf/father of her kids is a total scumbag and according to him she packed up last night and left with some guy that she's only met once, and took both the kids with her. That doesn't sound like her at all. Now no one has heard from her which is weird because she usually talks to me and my dad on the phone at least once a day. 

So now I'm very worried about her and my two nieces. Just what I needed. Thanks to stupid Berry I barely slept again last night, it's been over a week since I got a good nights sleep. I'm really just running on empty and it seems like I just get hit with one thing of bad news after the next.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 16, 2011)

*hugs* I know the feeling.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 16, 2011)

Chelle, I'll take Berry off your hands if you wanna get a couple days' good sleep :biggrin: :hearts


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 16, 2011)

Are you sure you want her? This mess is her doing...And there has been one like it or worse every morning for over a week. It's been taking me like 2 hours a day to clean up after her!











I like how her eyes are glowing red in both pictures...because she's evil! Here's a before shot of what that area normally looks like! The gross dirty litter is such a pain to get up off the rug.






But I have discovered why the bunnies have been so crazy lately! I found this in their hay this morning...











Appears that my assessment of them having bunny parties at night was correct! They party and get drunk and don't even invite me, then hide the evidence! 

Lol I really did find that in their hay. It must have been compressed in with the hay somehow when I bought it. So now weird things I've found in hay include a smashed up beer can, and a meteor! 

Ziggy let me pet him today. I took some pictures to compare to older pictures to see if his face has gone back to normal at all. I don't really think it has, but the vet said it may never go back to normal now even after his ear infection is gone.





















So apparently now I'm going to have Ziggy with his lop sided grin, Barnaby with his messed up nose, and Berry with her one blind eye. My little group of misfits.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 16, 2011)

The little lopsided grin is just too cute!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 17, 2011)

Aww Ziggy is cute with his lop sided smile! :hearts
And yeah, that mess looks familiar. I see that same mess every day in Penny's pen. But she also pees in it to make it extra tough to clean. Wet bits of hay is 100x worse than just a mess of bits of hay... so if you are looking to take a Berry break I'm sure she and Penny have lots to talk about. Hehe!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Brandy, I think it's kind of cute too!

Helen, I feel for you then! At least this is a new thing for Berry, so I haven't been dealing with it for that long. Someone has been peeing in the mess here too...I'm not sure if it's Berry or one of the boys but I can kind of understand why they would, because all the dirty litter is out on the floor instead of in the litter box so maybe it confuses them about where they are suppose to pee. Can you imagine the mess if Penny and Berry got together? I bet they'd have fun though lol.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 18, 2011)

I've been having the worst dreams lately! Bad dreams don't usually bother me too much, just wake me up but I never really have any problems just going back to bed after.

But last night I had a particularly gruesome one made worse by the fact that one of the bunnies was thumping in the bunny room I swear in the exact pattern of a heart beat. So I woke up from the dream to whoever it was thumping but in my half sleep daze I could not for the life of me figure out what the sound was. It sounded like the sound track to a creepy movie where you hear loud heart beat sounds right before someone gets murdered or something...lol. 

It took me a minute but I realized what the sound had been and went in to check on the bunnies but whatever was bothering whoever it was thumping seemed to have passed because they where all happily going about their business. It was probably Barnaby, he's always been really thumpy.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 19, 2011)

My dog has to be the sweetest dog ever!

Proof....





















Chris' friends girlfriend got pet mice and they had babies. She brought a little boy over to ask me what I thought about it's tail because it's shorter than normal. I'm kind of the 'go to' person for animal questions in our group of friends.

Anyways...Kit was in love with this little guy. When he first saw the little mouse, he was so excited he was shaking lol. But he was sooooo gentle with it, it was amazing. He kept licking it and laying his muzzle down next to it, it was the sweetest thing ever.

Normally I wouldn't have let a dog near such a little animal...but Kit was really curious about the mousey and he doesn't have a mean bone in his body. I really have a lot of trust in Kit when it comes to his behavior around other, even much smaller, animals.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 19, 2011)

I understand Kashi is great with other animals. I'm so proud of how she is with other animals. 

Have you heard from your sister?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 19, 2011)

You may have a bunny revolt on your hands.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha maybe! They did let me sleep for the past 2 nights though so that's a good thing!

Ali...sorta. I didn't hear from her but I guess my dad did once. She's with some guy that she just met last week. The whole situation is kind of weird. We all totally support her if she wants to leave her boyfriend (the kid's father) - in fact we have all been telling her for a long time now that she should leave him because the way he treats her is just horrible. 

But I don't know if I support her just running off with another man, especially one she barely knows. I told her before all this happened that I really think she needs to take some time to just concentrate on herself and the kids, and go awhile without having a man in her life. But she's the kind of woman who feels like she needs to have a man in her life to be worth something. 

I dunno...it's sad. I feel bad for her kids. They don't understand why she left their father and then right away went off with another man, dragging them along for the ride. And of course the kids are both little girls, I really feel like the lessons she's teaching her daughters about relationships aren't good ones.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh and Ali...I think Kit has a secret crush on Kashi!  It's too bad we don't live closer, or that I don't have a car yet, we could get them together for play dates. Kit looooooves other dogs! From what you've told me about Kashi, it sounds like the two of them would really hit it off.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 19, 2011)

Kashi has a crush on him.  We may make a trip out that way come summer. We can figure something out!

I understand what you mean about your sister. My God-Sisters mom is like that. We try to show her different but she is getting to an age where it's easier to do the wrong thing than the right thing.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow, Kit is so adorable with that little baby mouse. They're both cute, actually, but it's rare to see a dog sit and stare at a curious new creature in the home  

I miss Barnaby! Let's see more pictures of the fluffy cutie!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 21, 2011)

I'll be sure to get some new pictures of Barnaby! I haven't gotten many new ones of him lately.

My bunnies are geniuses. They're so funny. Yesterday morning I heard a ton of bell noises coming from their room. They have a lot of bell toys because Ziggy really likes them. I was kind of annoyed because they woke me up again and I was planning on going into the room to take the bells away for awhile so I could go back to sleep lol. But then I saw what they where doing!

So three of the bell toys are toys that hang on the side of the pen. They have wooden chews on them and bells at the bottom. The bunnies where running around like crazy, but back and forth from the bell toys to the other end of the room. When they got to the bells, they would run into them to make them make sound, then rush to the other side of the room, then start all over again. Of course doing binkies all the way over to the bells and back.

The funny part was that they where all 3 doing it, and each using their own bell. It looked like they where having some kind of crazy race or something. 

I went to get my camera to take a video but of course when I went in there with it and got close enough to take a good video they stopped what they where doing to beg for treats lol. 

When I eventually get a new laptop, I'm going to set up bunny cam in their room! Then I can spy on them without having to go in there and having them stop what they are doing.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh! I hope everyone has an amazing friday and a great weekend!!

:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 21, 2011)

I keep forgeting I have a cam on my new laptop.


----------



## myheart (Jan 21, 2011)

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> The funny part was that they where all 3 doing it, and each using their own bell. It looked like they where having some kind of crazy race or something.


:shock: All I am able to say is, "WOW!!!" Each bunner picked out their own bell to ring?!! They are geniuses!! I think it is sooooo cool that they all decided to play the game at the same time of themorning. I wonder if they will play the game tomorrow morning also. And maybe the morning after that.....  More bell toys, please!!!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh boy more bells? Well they would certainly love that. Bells have been very popular with them lately! 

They've been letting me sleep more lately. I still get woken up by them at least once or twice a night but it's usually because they want/need more hay. They haven't been being as annoying about keeping me up, after I go in and give them hay they've been calming down and letting me go back to sleep.

It's been soooo cold this weekend! Brr...I hope everyone is staying warm and having a good weekend!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 23, 2011)

Haha my guys would be sol.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 24, 2011)

My African Violet is flowering  My mom has African violets and hers always stayed puny...but mine is getting huge and it keeps flowering. I've already had to repot it a ton of times but I'm thinking that I'm going to have to buy it an even bigger pot soon. 

This plant is really special to me because it's the first "flower" that Chris ever gave me! Chris gives me potted plants instead of cut flowers because he says he doesn't like that cut flowers die. Haha he's weird but I think it's sweet, plus it works out well for me since I love plants. And how many people can say that they still have the first "flower" (really a plant but still) that their fiance ever gave them, and it still flowers? 












My Christmas cactus has a tiny flower bud on it too. I tried so hard to get it to flower in time for Christmas and it didn't, and now almost a month later it has one single tiny little flower bud on it lol. Oh well, there's always next year!






My other plants are growing a lot too. This one...






That Chris got me last year started making little baby plants, so I think I'm going to have a bunch of them eventually. Here's one of the baby ones that I repotted...






And a couple of other randoms...
















My spider plant and aloe vera plant both died. Chris' mom keeps making fun of me about it, I have a lot of more exotic types of plants that are harder to care for, and they are all doing really well, but I can't keep common easy stuff like spider plants and aloe vera alive. Oh well. I'll try again sometime soon.

I'll throw in some (sort of bad) bunny pictures, since most people seem to think plants are boring.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 24, 2011)

Your bunnies are so smart and cute! Sounds like they were racing and had some good rules so they wouldn't run into each other 

I like the plants, I may have to post a few terrarium pictures in my blog. African violets are great! Particularly in the winter when everything is so cold and gloomy to have that burst of color makes things so much more cheerful. My husband gives me plants too because the flowers dying makes me sad. 

:bouquet:

Give the naughty bunnies a squish for Becky and me. :hug2:


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 25, 2011)

Aww thanks. I'll give them a squish from you...if I can catch them lol.

The plants flowering in the winter is really nice  I'd be the last one to complain about winter, I like the cold. It's 30* here and I have the windows open! But the one thing I can say I don't like about it is the lack of greenery outside. Having a ton of plants inside is a good way to combat that I guess!

I'd love to see your terrarium pictures sometime!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 25, 2011)

Chelle,

Great blog of very CUTE Bunnies and puppy.

Susan


----------



## MCatCar (Jan 26, 2011)

I love all your animals, especially Kit and Berry! They have such crazy times!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 26, 2011)

I love potted plants! My grandmas house looks like a garden. HAHA she has a bannana tree in the kitchen....


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 27, 2011)

That's what we are trying to do with our kitchen lol...make it look like a garden/jungle lol. We are slowly getting there, but I need more plants! 

I've been feeling really run down and tired the past couple of days. For those of you who don't know, I have an autoimmune disease that basically causes my body to not be able to process vitamin B from food, soo I have to give myself B12 injections or I get really anemic and just feel blah. I started off getting them once a week, then slowly transitioned to once a month, but I'm going to go back to twice a month, every 2 weeks, again now because once a month just hasen't seemed to be cutting it lately.

Last night I went to bed around 1am. I woke up at 8 to walk and feed Kit then came home and went back to bed and slept till 2pm lol. I really hate sleeping that much but I just couldn't function today.  

This afternoon I cleaned the bunny room. It needed it baaad! The bunnies make such a huge mess of that room. I was so mad though...I got the whole room nice and clean and only had one litter box left. I had the last dirty litter box up on top of my hay bin to keep the bunnies from using it before I cleaned it. But while I was washing their water bowls, I heard a really loud crash. Yup, they somehow managed to knock the dirty litter box on the floor. There was poo and hay and gross dirty litter alllllll over the rug that I had just spent an hour cleaning. :X

I set up Haku and Aurora's new under tank heaters and thermostats today! Ha I was way to excited about getting thermostats in the mail. 

Pictures from today...

Berry says "Why yes mom I am proud of the mess I made!!"











Ziggy wants treats!






Ziggy has been getting really good about getting his meds lately. He's doing well  He's actually gained a bit of weight during the past couple of weeks which is good because he was a tiny bit underweight. Oh, and he hasn't been peeing on the floor lately!

Here he is sitting on my lap right after I gave him his meds (He's on injectable antibiotics), with his buddy Kit keeping him company. Kit always has to supervise and help comfort Ziggy while he gets his meds.











I can't tell if Zigs mouth looks any better? Sometimes I think it does, and other times I don't. Maybe it just depends on the angle I'm looking at it from. Either way the vet says that the antibiotics seem to be working and although his ear infection isn't completely cured yet, we're making progress.
















That's it for today  I hope everyone is staying warm! We are getting yet more snow here! It's pretty. I'm hoping that Chris will have a snow day from work tomorrow.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 27, 2011)

So so snowy! I thought we were only going to get flurries from this storm but the snow is so deep in some spots! It's taller than Kit in some spots! I had a hard time walking him this morning because most of the sidewalks weren't shoveled yet. But Mr. Kit had a fun time, as usual, in the snow.

Snowy views from our apt. windows...





















Mr. Kit having fun in the snow...

Kit says "Oh my dog it's taller than I am!"






Fun!






Snow pirate digging in the snow, looking for plunder!






Snow fox Kitsune escaping from the hole he dug himself into...






The bunnies of course are nice and snuggly safe in their room. I recleaned most of their room this morning after the litter box incident yesterday. I cleaned most of it yesterday but it wasn't clean enough for my standards. Having rabbits and being a clean freak is absolute torture sometimes! These pictures are before I started cleaning today, if you can't tell by the hay mess. That's Berry's handy work again.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 27, 2011)

Such excitement at your house! I'm sorry about the B12 shots, I have to get them too and they sting. Do you end up with a bruise on your arm where they give it? I get accupuncture for my pain levels and that doesn't leave a mark, a single injection and there it is.

Animals seem to know what they shouldn't do (aka pull over the litter box) but they just can't help themselves from doing it. Some kind of glee of being naughty. It's a good thing they are so darn cute. I couldn't imagine walking a dog in this. I have not been out of the house in 2 days and I like it like that.


----------



## myheart (Jan 27, 2011)

Such nice photo updates... 

I usually do the same thing as you are doing with Ziggy now. "Do I see a lump or not?" sort of thing. I agree that sometimes it seems like it must be the angle you look at them to determine if you are seeing things correctly. Either way with Ziggyand his lop-sided moosh, I'ld still smooch on his cute little bunny lips. Such a little cutie! 

Do you want me to take Berry for you for a little while? You poor thing, I think you need a break... 

Awe... that last pic with Barnaby. Many snuggles for that little fuzzy-guy!!!

So what kind of plunder did Pirate Kit find?!!! :shock:


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 27, 2011)

Brandy why do you need B12? You don't have to answer if you don't want too  I'm just curious.  

Yeah they sting a bit and I do bruise from them too. I give myself the shots now though. My doctor just writes me a prescription for the B and the needles and all that and I do it at home, that way I don't have to keep going back and forth to the doctors office. It makes it a little bit less annoying.

My pets seem to always have a naughty streak lol. I think I'm drawn to the trouble makers - I like their mischievous personalities. 

Having Kit forces me to have to go outside everyday lol, numerous times a day. Usually I really don't want too but once I get outside the fresh air is nice. In the winter it's kind of annoying though because you have to go through all the trouble of putting on winter coats and gloves, hats, scarves...all that just to take Kit out for 5 minutes so he can go to the bathroom. In the summer all I have to do is slip on a pair of flip flops. 

Janet I'm so bad with that! I can never make up my mind if he looks better, the same, or worse. I'm constantly looking at him trying to make up my mind and I swear it does just depend on the angle half the time.

I think Berry wants to stay here and drive me crazy! Plus her brothers would miss her too much. 

Kit didn't find anything in the snow lol. I don't know if he was actually looking for something or just having fun digging. If he did smell something, it must have been down further in the snow because he never actually found anything. Silly pup.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 28, 2011)

Chelle, I don't mind. I tend to share more than people want to hear, hence my blog LOL I was having neurological issues- couldn't ballance, weird tingling, weird twitching. They did all kinds of tests but all they found was extremely low B12. I know I have to get my appointment scheduled when I get sluggish, too emotional, and start to twitch. It averages about once a month. Luckily my doctor is close so I can stop by there on my way to work and I'm still on time.

It's more fun when the pets are naughty, it keeps things interesting. Andre (cat) knows he is not allowed to jump at the bird cages. He's mad because Rebecca (rabbit) is in her cage from her spay. He decides that since he can't play with his bunny he's going to torture the birds! I had to toss him out of my office yesterday while I was working because he would not behave himself.

Perhaps if I lived somewhere warmer a dog could be an option. The flip flops aren't bad, it's the snow *shivers* Sounds like Kit was just having fun digging. Perhaps the snow was the plunder? I love the pirate coat, it's so cute but in a manly way. (wouldn't want kit to be offended by calling him cute  )


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh that sounds like what happens to me. Did they find out the reason you have low B12? I have an autoimmune disorder where my own immune system destroys the cells that produce the enzyme that processes B12, so I'll have to get the injections for the rest of my life.

Naughty pets are more fun for sure! Sounds like you have your hands full with your crew too...but you're right, they keep things interesting. 

Yeah taking Kit out in the winter is torture sometimes. But he's worth it, he's my little buddy. I don't think I could ever be without a dog now even though they can be a lot of work sometimes. They're so much fun. I bet the snow was the plunder, he loves the snow. Haha I always tell Kit how manly he is. I secretly think he's way to cute to be a boy though lol. People who don't know him always think he's a girl, I think because of his long fur. So I have to counter people calling him a she all the time by reminding him how manly he is


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 30, 2011)

Ugh Ziggy bit me yesterday! That little.....

I was holding him on my lap giving him his meds, and he started digging and pulling at my PJ pants....next thing I know he bit me in the knee. I think he was trying to chew on my pants and did it by accident though?

Now I have this huge bruise on my knee. That was the first time in a looooong time that I've been bitten by a rabbit. The last time was way back when Zeus was still alive.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 30, 2011)

Ouch


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 30, 2011)

ouch, sorry about the knee. At least it was an accident. Sometimes they just get so excited they can't control themselves. Perhaps because women tend to have longer hair people think long haired animals are girls? I had a long haired cat that was male. Everyone tried calling him a girl too. I think he was personally offended by it.

My B12 issues are also autoimmune. I also have thyroid problems because my body attacks my thyroid as well. My personal theory is that I was over baked as a baby. If premature babies have an under active immune system it makes sense that a WAY over due baby would have an over active immune system. I have no real ideas though.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh man, he must've bitten you in a special spot where there is just not a lot to "bite into"! 

I was at a press conference last week promoting rabbit care education and adoption in preparation for the Chinese Lunar New Year parade in NYC. It's because the upcoming year is the Year of the Rabbit... so while we are on stage and getting pics taken, I have this lil rabbit in my arms who's been handled for 2 hours at this point already. It's the last 10 min stretch and he is just not having it. He starts to scratch my neck and my shoulder and he starts to nip (hard) at my arm, near the armpit! I'm sitting there just trying to smile and act like nothing is wrong. The last thing that needs to happen is me yelping and screaming about the multiple bruised nip marks on my arm and red scratches on my neck from a rabbit DURING a rabbit adoption promo press conference. Sheesh! The bun was a real sport though the couple hours leading up to this. And except for me and one rabbit person next to me, nobody even noticed the tiny bunny was starting to get very agitated with me. I think because he was so small, no one noticed he was biting. Thank goodness...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2011)

LOL at the same time it could have been see this is one thing to consider getting a rabbit.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah he bit me on my knee...it hurt pretty bad lol. It took everything I had to not fling him off my lap when he did it haha. Evil bunnies and their giant teeth.

Oh man there's no way any of my bunnies would ever be happy about having to tolerate being handled for 2 hours. Even Berry, who is a complete sweet heart, I'm sure would be pretty upset. Poor bunny, I can understand why he was getting upset.

I hope all your bites and scratches heal up soon! My whole knee is still all bruised up, I hope I can go another few years before I get another bite lol.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah I gotta say the buns behaved well for what it was that day. I didn't hold it against him. 

I definitely get sad/shocked when it's my own buns who bite me. I take a bit of offense to it depending on the situation. One of my buns usually gimme nips once every several weeks. Kirby gives me little love nips. My heart flutters when he does that. It's the closest thing I will get to a kiss from him lol


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 1, 2011)

Aww bunny love nips!
:inlove:
Zeus use to do that too. I think I can count on one hand the number of times he licked me, but he use to give me his little love nips almost every day.

Berry does it sometimes now too. This is something new as she never did it before her stroke, but does now. If there was one good thing to come out of her stroke it was that her and I are a lot closer now.

I've been working on my blog lately...not my RO blog but my actual blog. It's where I post all my pet articles and just post about my pets and life in general. If anyone's interested...

Paw Print

But I still have a lot of work to do. Chris was supposed to make me a bunch of animal graphics and a nice logo/banner for it but he hasn't yet. All the graphics in the layout I did myself, which is quite an accomplishment for me! I think I'm going to pay a friend to work on my banner for me.

Chris and I kind of got in a fight. Our fights are weird though...we don't scream or yell at each other we kind of just argue a bit and then don't talk to each other for awhile lol.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 1, 2011)

Bookmarked it.  Neat read so far.


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks! :biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 2, 2011)

Aw, fights are awful. My hubby and I don't usually fight either and we do a similar thing where we don't talk and it fizzles out eventually. It's not usually the kind of fight that needs a resolution though. Just stupid stuff. 

Kirby is the same way -- He's licked me about twice in the whole time we've known each other. He's love-nipped me a few more times than that. But he doesn't do it regularly. Penny licks me all the time but she only bites me when she accidentally thinks my hand is food.  Toby has truly bitten me before. Broken skin and everything. Bruise bites have happened. I've been bitten a lot more by shelter buns. I would have to say that love nips are the best kind of bite  Especially because when Kirby does it, I get a little tongue action. :biggrin:


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh no....once a week I've been writing short little blurbs about adoptable rabbits from one of the shelters here in NJ. I post my articles on Examiner.com in hopes that I can get some of the adoptable rabbits more exposure. Today I wrote about the Chinese New Year and how it could be bad for rabbits etc (the articles are also posted on the blog that I linked to the other day).

When I was writing my article I was looking through the site of the rescue I post for to get a picture of a bunny for my article, thinking it was a way to sneak in another adoption endorsement for one of the rabbits there. But then I came across Sky and I waaaaant her!

I've always wanted a blue eyed white bunny. She's small, and they describe her as "a mushy lovebug"

But they mentioned that she'd probably enjoy being an only rabbit which of course I couldn't do. Annnnd I told myself awhile back that I wasn't going to get anymore rabbits for awhile. Plus plans are in the works for a small new addition (not a rabbit) probably before the end of this year and then next year, 2012, Chris wants to get on a waiting list to get what will be our second dog. No more rabbits for awhile! 

Happy year of the rabbit!!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 3, 2011)

LOL and that is why I am no longer "allowed" on petfinder.com. I fall in love too fast and want to save them all!


----------



## myheart (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh, so then I shouldn't post a pic of one of my foster-boys, Oliver?A most delightful little guy with beautiful white fur and stunning blue eyes. But, then again, you could look at him on PetFinder...  OOoOooo.... bonded pair of BEW's!!! :biggrin:Wouldn't that be lovely?!!


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 4, 2011)

Ah Janet no no no!! Little blue eyed white rabbits just pull on my heartstrings. I want a BEW, tiny little rabbit SO bad! I've always kind of had a thing for white animals, and I love blue or odd colored eyes too. 

I've always loved them, but never really had the opportunity to adopt one. Before I got Barnaby I was looking at buying a BEW Netherlands dwarf from a breeder but I chose Barnaby because I liked the idea of rescuing him more than buying from a breeder. 

Wisconsin huh...You know I got my dog from Wisconsin. Haha I've done it before...better not post any pictures of Oliver! Although maybe I could convince myself that I don't NEED him because I really don't need another boy bunny in the house. If I where to adopt, I think it would be best for me to go with a girl.

Happy friday! :biggrin:

I'm up early because when I got up to use the bathroom Kit took one look at me, and then threw up all over the bedroom floor. Then ran into his crate and threw up some more. Lol like how he did it when I woke up? Poor boy, I have a feeling he was holding it until I woke up. He's weird like that...he wants me to be awake so I can comfort him and then clean up after him right away. Apparently sometime while I was sleeping he went into the bunny room and feasted on their hay. I think, in honor of the year of the rabbit, that he was pretending to be a bunny.

Two nights this week, including last night, I've had nightmares that Barnaby died! So scary...having another one of my rabbits die young would be so horrible. So of course I've been giving Barnaby extra love lately.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 4, 2011)

Had dreams like that. Never fun. Also woken up to the puking dog not fun.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 4, 2011)

My cat eats the hay and pukes too. I don't know why they don't figure out the connection? I think he wants to impress Becky that he's trying to be vegetarian.

I hope your day gets better


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 5, 2011)

[align=center]*RIP Courage (July 10th 2008 - Feb. 4th 2010)*

[/align][align=center]





[/align] 
Last night when I was making the rounds saying goodnight to everyone, I found Courage the betta fish dead on the bottom of his tank. I don't know what happened to him because he looked fine when I fed him that morning.

He was with me for about 2 and a half years, and in that time learned to recognize me when I stood near his tank. I even taught him to come to a certain corner of his tank for food when I tapped on the side of his tank. He was an awesome little fishy and will be missed.

I'm taking down his tank today - no more fish for me for awhile. This will be the first time in a very long time that I haven't had at least one betta fish, but I think it's for the best for now.

RIP Courage - I hope you had a good life here with us. 

[align=center]











[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 5, 2011)

So sorry


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 5, 2011)

Sigh...Thanks. That was soo the last thing I wanted to find last night 

Poor Courage. 

It's always sad when you have a pet pass away and you have to do that one last cage cleaning. 

I buried Courage outside under a nice big tree. Wasn't easy to find a spot to bury him that wasn't under an insane amount of snow. I know he's "just a fish", but I can never bring myself to flush pet fish...I just think it's disrespectful. 

The bedroom looks so weird to me without his tank set up.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. I have little funerals for my fish too. It just seems the right thing to do. He had a long life for a fish, and I'm sure it was a happy one with you. ray:


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 6, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Courage. Betta fish are very smart indeed. He had a nice long life with you though


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks  He did live pretty long considering he was already an adult when I got him, so who knows how old he really was. Of course no matter how long pets live it's never long enough. But yeah, it's always better when they reach a relatively old age for their species. I hate when they die young. Courage had been starting to show his age a bit over the past year. I thought for sure he was going to pass last winter, but he lived another whole year after that.

So now I'm down to Kit, the 3 bunnies, 2 aquatic frogs, and 2 geckos. Hopefully we don't have any more deaths for a loong time, since all those pets generally have pretty long lifespans. I think out of all my pets now, the bunnies would be the ones I'd worry most about, since they are the most delicate out of all the pets I have. Plus I've had to deal with a lot of issues with them, like Berry's stroke and Ziggy's ear infection. I just really really hope we can go awhile now without anyone getting sick and no more deaths.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 6, 2011)

I know the feeling.


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 7, 2011)

Yesterday I was trying to get a decent picture of Haku and Aurora together for the "My Pets" page on my website.

I set up a little area on the couch where I was trying to get their pictures, and of course Kit the camera hog couldn't resist getting in on the action.

Here are some random pictures from the photo shoot! 





















I have a ton more but I don't want this post to be huge.

Yesterday while I was watching the Puppy Bowl (lol) I decided to make Kit a new pillow case for the pillow we keep in his crate. So I made him a red one to match all the rest of his bedding...Kit's favorite color is red 






Then while the super bowl was on I randomly decided to give him a hair cut. His fur was getting really long. He doesn't really have the nice straight fur that most papillons have, his fur is kind of wavy (he takes after me) and instead of hanging straight down it poofs out and kind of makes him look a lot fatter than he is. So I know it's weird to cut a papillons hair, but I think he looks really cute if I cut the hair on his body and leave his tail and ears long. He doesn't look fat anymore, he looks like a little racing dog with a funny squirrel tail. I'll try to get a new pic of him sometime soon!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 7, 2011)

Love this post. Told hubby about meeting up with you this summer. He said fine.


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 7, 2011)

That'll be fun! We'll have to plan something.

It was so funny during the photoshoot, Haku was actually the one who was curious about Kit. Kit was just laying down most of the time and Haku kept going over to him.


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 8, 2011)

Dragonrain wrote:


>


This pic is to flippin' cute!


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks! :biggrin2:

Kit is amazing. I luff him so much. I've never met another dog who is soooo great with other animals before, especially much smaller ones. Kit makes me smile so much. Every morning after Chris gets up to get ready for work no matter where Kit is he jumps up on the bed for morning snuggles. It's such a great way to start the day.

There is a Reptile/Pet expo in Edison NJ this weekend and I want to go so bad, but it would take us over 2 hours to get there by train/bus. Plus I know I'd waste soooo much money if I went which wouldn't be a good thing right now. Maybe next year I guess.

I ordered the bunnies some treats that got here yesterday for Valentines Day heheh. Now I just have to figure out what I'm going to get for Kit and most importantly for Chris!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2011)

I was going to go but didn't!


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 10, 2011)

I am so sorry about Courage 

But I love the new photos!


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 10, 2011)

Myia! Hey! How've you been?

Thanks. I miss Courage but I think it was his time. He was really starting to slow down and show his age. I'm glad he didn't suffer at all, as far as I know, he was perfectly healthy one time I checked on him then gone the next.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have been good! Just busy!

I lost all 3 of my bettas last year so I know how it is! But they were only 3. :/


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 12, 2011)

Aw I'm sorry about your bettas too! It's so sad when they go.

Cleaned the bunny room...it was really bad. Shredded newspaper all over the floor and someone peed on the rug, not sure which one of them. While I was at it I decided to cut nails too...they where not too happy about that. Oh well. Barnaby is so cuuuuute! I didn't want to put him down when I had him in my lap...he's just too adorable. He almost looks like a completely different bunny now with his darker winter coat and his long fur again. But he still has his adorable white belly!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 13, 2011)

I have to do my guys nails. Also set up a day to go where the others are and do them as well.


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 13, 2011)

Nails are never fun! I'm always so afraid I'm going to clip someone's quick and make them bleed, even though I've never done that before!

I'm such a mean bunny slave...I locked Berry in the cage last night because she was driving me insane! Well I warned her, I got up like 4 times to ask her nicely to quiet down and when she didn't listen in the cage she went. Of course 20 mins after I get her to be quiet and fall back asleep and Ziggy starts acting up. I am never going to get to sleep a full night ever again....or at least not until we move someday and I can keep the bunnies away from the bedroom.

This morning I wake up to find Berry and the boys nose to nose through the cage bars. I opened the cage and Berry came running out to be with the boys...it was so cute. Like they missed each other SO much even though they where laying near each other through the bars the whole time.


----------



## myheart (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh that is so sweet!! I remember the way Patrick was so excited to see Luna when it was time to come out of their cages in the morning. He always acted like it was their first day together. Such excitement from one little boy...


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 13, 2011)

Awww!


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 13, 2011)

Aww, the buns really miss each other. I think it might be the warmth of touching each other that is different when it's through the bars. Not even my pair lay near each other when they are caged. Your buns are sweet. Berry can't make a mess with her hay and litter if she's caged right? At least you didn't have to clean in the morning after getting no sleep!


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 13, 2011)

I think you are probably right - 10 mins after I let her out of the cage I went in the room to check on them and they where all cuddled up in a bunny pile. 

Haha Berry sure tried her hardest to make a mess even in the cage. It wasn't nearly as bad as it would have been if I didn't cage her, but not from lack of trying. I have a cardboard box on the top floor of their condo, which probably wasn't the best idea but it fit so perfectly up there. But when I cage them, which isn't often, they take out their frustrations on the box.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 13, 2011)

Bunny piles  So, did I miss that you got all three bonded? Do I have a bad memory? *flips back on the pages*


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes they are rebonded again now :biggrin:

Until Berry calms down again I think caging her is going to have to be a nightly thing. I feel bad, but I just can't function well on the amount of sleep I've been getting lately, because Berry wakes me up once every few hours. I don't think she has too much to complain about since the cage is huge and 3 stories, and she still has all day to run around as much as she wants.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 15, 2011)

A www that is so great to hear!!


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks! :biggrin:

Chris came home from work sick today. I felt so bad for him, he was really dizzy and had a hard time taking the train home. Kit and I walked to the train station to walk home with him and then he went right to bed. So it's been a really quiet day for me. 

Dogs are such amazing animals. Kit has not left Chris' side since Chris got home. I know he knows that Chris is sick and he's worried about his best buddy. He's all snuggled up next to him and he refuses to leave Chris' side. He wouldn't even leave him to go into the kitchen to eat his dinner so he got dinner in bed because I didn't want him to go hungry. 

I love all animals, especially the ones who live with me, but I have never had a pet before that was so dedicated to his people. The bunnies and every other pet I've ever owned couldn't care less when one of us is sick. I wish Kit was immortal. He's so perfect for us and such an amazing part of our little family, I'd be completely devastated if anything ever happened to him.


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 16, 2011)

Uh so stressed out.

I'm trying to help my sister find a home for a few of her animals. She's unfortunately in the process of getting evicted and is having a hard time finding a new apartment that will allow her to bring all her pets with her. If she doesn't find a pet friendly apartment by the end of the month then she'll have to get rid of her pets. She really loves them but her two kids come first, she needs to find a new place to live even if all she can find is somewhere where she can't bring her animals.

Soooo she's looking for a GOOD new home for her two cats...







They are very bonded and need to stay together. Stewie is the cat on top and he is literally the friendliest cat I have ever met. He's great with other animals including other cats and dogs of all sizes. Batlee is the cat on the bottom, he's the older of the two and is a bit skittish but is friendly once you earn his trust. Both cats are great with kids too, especially Stewie who loves to snuggle with my sister's 4 year old and doesn't mind being picked up.

And also one (for now) of her dogs...











Tex is a 2 year old intact male. He was a puppy mill puppy. He's probably some kind of mix, but he's small and we think he may be at least partly Jack Russel. He's hyper and playful but is potty trained and sweet. He's good with other dogs of all sizes and cats, not sure how he is with small animals. 

Ugh and I'm also looking for a last minute home for this dog...






Some of you may recognize him, I dog sat for him around Christmas time and posted some pictures of him then. He's a great little dog, very sweet to humans. He's older (4 I think?) so he's out of the crazy puppy stage but he's still playful. He is potty trained and neutered. I'd LOVE to take him in myself, but unfortunately he's not a good match for us. He's dominate and a bit snippy to other dogs and having him around stresses our dog Kit out too much. We have to but Kit's comfort first. He (his name is Loki BTW) would probably do best as an only dog or with an owner who has some experience dealing with very dominate dogs.

Loki is in Northern NJ and his owner is moving TOMORROW, so if anyone is interested in him I have to know today! If we don't find him a home today his owner will be taking him to Arizona with him and will probably try to find him a new home there.

Tex, Batlee, and Stewie are all in upstate NY and we are trying to find them a new home before the end of the month if possible.

For all 4 of these animals, I'm willing to work out transports and/or foster them for a little while if that will help get them into a new home. 

If by some chance anyone here is interested please contact me ASAP. Even if you live in a different area/state let me know. If you are interested in my sisters animals you can send me a message here or email me. If you're interested in Loki it would be best to email me because he's leaving my area tomorrow if I can't find him a home before then. My email address is [email protected]


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 16, 2011)

If your unable to find a home for Loki and he does move out to Arizona I could help the owner find him a new home or possibly even foster Loki (just depends on how loki is around children). I hope he find a good home.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 16, 2011)

Good luck finding new homes for the pets. Unfortunately if I took any of them I would be looking for a new home and a new husband. We are at our limit. ray:


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks. I didn't find anyone to take Loki but his owner is taking him on the move and will see how he gets along with his girlfriends 4 dogs. Hopefully they all get along so Loki's dad can keep him. 

My sister's animals I'll keep looking for homes for, luckily we have a little bit more time to look for them._
_


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 16, 2011)

Aw  I really hope they find homes. I know how hard it is to find a pet friendly apartment (Thankfully I found one). 

May I ask why she is getting evicted? Falling on hard times? I also know when you get evicted and have animals, most place even animal friendly won't let you bring them in because the eviction could have had something to do with him. My mom's landlord told me this. :/

I hope all works out.


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

Awww I really hope everything works out for all involved! Your sister's cats are so precious. What a hard situation she seems to be in. I'm sure it breaks her heart to have to think of possibly having to rehome them. I certainly understand having to think of the kids and herself first. Just, it must be such a stressful timefor her... I guess the kids must be quite attached to the pets as well... Bah. How sweet of you to help. 

I'm glad Loki is getting a chance at settling in with his family. I guess we can hope that it;ll work out for him? Hopefully, he'll be nice to the other dogs. That must be tough for his owner as well.

Glad your buns are back together :biggrin2:


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah Loki's owner really loves him, but he is moving in with his girlfriend who has 4 dogs of her own and Loki does not have a good track record with other dogs. I hope things work out for them and they can keep him. I wish things where different, if Loki and my dog Kit got along better I would take Loki in a heart beat. I watched him for awhile around Christmas time and I feel like I really bonded with him. I'm going to be really sad to see him go, but like I said Kit was here first and we have to put his needs/comfort first. While Loki was here in December, he stressed Kit out so much that Kit threw up. Kit is a sensitive dog and Loki really made him nervous/uncomfortable in his own home which is unfair to Kit. 



> Aw  I really hope they find homes. I know how hard it is to find a pet friendly apartment (Thankfully I found one). May I ask why she is getting evicted? Falling on hard times? I also know when you get evicted and have animals, most place even animal friendly won't let you bring them in because the eviction could have had something to do with him. My mom's landlord told me this. :/ I hope all works out.


Um it's a long story but her getting evicted has nothing to do with her pets. Basically her and her fiance, who have been together for 6 years now and they have 2 kids together, are going through a break up. It's been long due because he treats her so badly. She is getting evicted basically because her neighbor keeps calling the cops on her because her and her ex keep getting into fights. She's getting blamed for disturbing the peace when in reality it's her ex who is not suppose to be in the house who is causing the problems. He even broke into her apartment once and stole from her and his own children. He's a creepy guy and all in all it's a VERY good thing that she's going to be getting away from him, but it's turning into a long stressful process. She did not expect to have to be apartment hunting in the middle of dealing with everything else.

She's prepared to rehome all her pets if that's what needs to be done, because finding a place for her children to live is the most important thing right now. She's hoping she can keep one of her dogs, the husky she rescued last year who she has become very attached too, and her 4 year old daughters G.Pig. But we'll see. My parents will probably be taking the G.Pig and husky if my sister can't find a place that will allow them. So that leaves Tex and the two cats needing a new home, and her fish which I'm not sure about but she hasn't asked me to help her rehome them so I assume she'll maybe try to take them too.


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 17, 2011)

My sissy is looking at a place tomorrow that is rent to own, $200 cheaper than where she lives now, and pet friendly  Hopefully it works out because then she probably won't need to rehome any of the pets. We'll see what happens.

Ugh hearing her talk about prices where she lives makes me jealous. I know like 3 different people who pay half the amount of money a month for mortgage than what we pay for rent. I want to move so bad, then we'd probably be able to afford to buy a house rather than renting and still have our monthly payments come out cheaper. But Chris keeps saying he doesn't think we're ready yet. I'm going to keep bugging him about it lol. 

Berry is molting. I have to vacuum the bunny room everyday and still every morning the rug looks like a diffrent color because it has a layer of Berry's white fur on it. At least (so far) it's just Berry and not the other two too. I hate when they all molt at the same time!


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 18, 2011)

Aw send your sister my condolences 

But that is good news! I hope she does't have to!


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah all in all, although the situation is very stressful for her right now, it's a GREAT thing that she's getting away from her ex. It's just going to be really sad if she has to get rid of her pets in the process, but she's working hard to try to prevent that from happening.


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 18, 2011)

Just ordered 10 lbs of hay and 20 lbs of pellets! Ah I've never bought that much pellets at once lol, I barely even feed them any. I'm planning on freezing them so hopefully they last a long time and I won't need to keep buying them/paying to have them shipped.

I'll need to make another bulk hay order soon though...10 lbs won't last me too long. But next time I can order just hay and get a 30 lb box of hay because I won't need to get pellets too.

The bunnies are doing well. Today was cleaning day and it was really nice out so I was able to keep the bunny room window open. It felt so nice to be able to air their room out.


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah I agree, the weather yesterday was unbelievable. It smelled like spring  Today it smells like Mother Nature slapped me in the face. I can't believe the temperature swings we're having.

I order my buns 14 lbs of hay from SMF and it lasts them like 3-4 weeks. I bought 9 lbs of Oxbow Orchard Grass 2 weeks ago and they blew through it all already. These bunnies are nuts.

Thankfully mine are done with their molt, about 90% done anyway. I don't have to vacuum every day at least! I'll take that. 

I am happy for your sister, on all counts. Hope she gets to keep her animals!


----------



## Boz (Feb 19, 2011)

I love your bunnies!! I while back I had a broken blue holland lop and she was a spunky little thing! She was super friendly but such a stinker! Sounds a lot like yours.


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah the weather has been weird lately. So cold and windy last night and today.

Yeah I still order from SMF most of the time and 10 lbs does not last me long at all, but I didn't want to get more than 10 lbs with this order since I got the pellets. I don't really like getting the huge boxes or multiple boxes in one delivery because the stairs to get to our apartment really suck. They are narrow and twisty and it's no fun to have to carry bulky boxes up them.


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 22, 2011)

Haha does anyone know the game Plants Vs. Zombies? I don't know if this will make sense if you don't know the game BUT I've been playing that game on playstation lately.

In the game you use different plants to protect against zombies. Different plants do different things like some shoot stuff out at the zombies, etc.

So last night I couldn't sleep well. Chris kept almost pushing me off the bed, Kit kept stepping on me, and the bunnies were being loud. Plus I couldn't get comfortable because my back was hurting all day yesterday.

You know when you kind of half sleep? Like your asleep, but at the same time part of your brain is awake because you can think still? Okay so I had that going on...which sucks because whenever that happens to me I "wake up" feeling like I didn't sleep at all.

But I was having a funny dream that was like Plants vs. Zombies only instead of Zombies I had to protect against Chris, Kit, and the three bunnies - who where all on a mission to annoy me! But because I was only half sleeping, I was consciously choosing what types of attack plants I wanted to use against them. It was funny because like...I had to use special plants against the bunnies because they just kept eating all the plants lol. 

I dunno maybe that's a stupid story but I thought it was really funny. Maybe you had to have been there 

Don't forget that today is Spay Day 2011!! If anyone needs to get their pets spayed or neutered this is a great month to look into getting it done because a lot of vets, in honor of Spay Day, will offer discounts. A lot of local organizations around here are doing low cost spay/neuters and some are even offering the surgeries for free for a select number of people. But if it's too last minute to get it done this month, that's okay because a lot of organizations have low cost programs that last all year round! I personally used a Friends of Animals certificate when I got Kit neutered...without the certificate it would have costed me like $500 (yikes!) but with the certificate I got a serious discount. If you live in my area...the NJ House rabbit society has a low cost spay/neuter program for rabbits now!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 22, 2011)

Sounds like you have fun dreams  I'm not familiar with the game, but I like your dream version better without zombies. I hope you get to feeling better. This weather being hot then cold then snow etc. is hard on the body.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2011)

LOL I play the game on my phone and bought it for my laptop.


----------



## Nela (Feb 23, 2011)

LOL! Awesome :biggrin2:I love those kinds of dreams where you can control certain things. Hehehe. With my sleep apnea, I have them a lot and you can get some pretty odd dreams out of those :shock:Lol. It doesn't help that you add to the oddness by controling certain things. Hehehe. I do hope you get much better rest soon and that your back stops hurting!


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks! Unfortunately I think I'm coming down with a cold or something now...grr.

Plants Vs. Zombies is a good game! I have it on the computer and on Playstation now too.

I think I mentioned that Berry is molting? Yesterday I had her out on the bed so I could brush her. She was being so snuggly with me and Kit. She was all snuggled up against me and pancaked and every time I tried to move away from her she got upset with me. When I moved away she kept grapping my shirt and pulling on it like she was saying "Hey get back here!". She's such a sweetie.

Me and Berry and that's Kit's ear on the right side. Kit was snuggling with us too <3 I was in my glory lol. Excuse my hair looking gross lol, I tried a new kind of hair product and used too much at the top and I think it makes my hair look dirty, icks.







My order from Sweet Meadows Farms got here about an hour ago and the hay this time looks awesome. It smells soo good too. I wish I had ordered more than 10 lbs. I'm going to make another order and hope it's the same stuff again.


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 24, 2011)

Haha we now have a "bunny alarm".

Bought another alarm clock to use specifically to go off at bunny feeding time. Because I was being a bad slave and kept forgetting to feed them their dinner until hours after their normal feeding time.

Kit is sick today  I think he might have eaten something that didn't agree with him, I dunno. But all I have to say is that I'm VERY glad I'm home with him to take him outside right away when he needs to go out.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 24, 2011)

Poor Kit. Give him a kiss from Kashi.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 24, 2011)

Awwww, bunny kisses for Kit. :hugsquish:


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks! Kit's tummy is feeling better today but he's pretty miserable right now. Usually in the morning Kit and I walk Chris to the train station so he can go to work. Today it's raining though and Kit HATES the rain.

So we took him out like usual and because it was raining he didn't want to walk. So we waited for him to go to the bathroom and then I turned around to take him back home, but Kit just could not make up his mind if he wanted to go home and get dry or walk with Chris. So instead of doing either, he stood in the middle of the side walk and refused to walk any direction at all...staring after Chris as Chris walked off to work but refusing to follow and refusing to turn around and walk home. Finally I got so sick of standing out in the rain doing nothing that I just picked him up and carried him home.

Now apparently he is regretting his decision and misses Chris...because he's sitting on the living room floor crying because Chris is gone. Ahh...he's all wet and sad and a sad cute little dog is seriously just about the saddest sight on earth! 

To counter Kit's saddness, the bunnies are in amazing moods today. They where up playing since 4 in the morning and I could hear them running around and throwing their bell toys around. When I went in their room in the morning Berry saw me and started doing binkies. Aw I love my BerryMel so much! She's the only rabbit I've ever had who actually gets so happy to see me that she does binkies. And she does it pretty regularly too.

Chris and I got our tax refunds deposited into our account this morning so that's awesome. I can finally completely pay off our CareCredit Card that we've been making payments on for like a year now and pay off a bit on another card we have too. Yay! We are having a pizza party tonight to celebrate.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 25, 2011)

Gosh how to you afford to order from them? I need to find a new hay source but they want $57 for only 18lbs! 

Sorry kit isn't well! Poor baby. 

Aww your bunnies sound so cute in the morning! Mine are so lazy...lol!

I have a care credit card as well..it is hard paying it off. I can so far only afford the minimum! Ugh~


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 25, 2011)

Goodness, I feel bad for people that pay a lot for hay. I get a 60 pound bale for $5 from a farmer. It is wonderful hay too that the girls dive into.

Glad to hear Kit is healthier, if not entirely happy today  Rabbits are so frequently happy over the smallest things that I think it teaches us all to be greatful for the smaller things in life we tend to take for granted. Like being dry on a rainy day.

Credit cards are evil :/


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 25, 2011)

Silly doggy.


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 25, 2011)

KitKat is doing much better now. I cheered him up with a new chewy and a game of fetch (in the house...mwa ha!). 



> Gosh how to you afford to order from them? I need to find a new hay source but they want $57 for only 18lbs!


From Sweet Meadow Farms? Shipping included it's the cheapest place to order from that I've found so far! My bunnies like the hay too. I live right outside of NYC in a bordering city in NJ so as you can probably guess we don't really have any farms that are close by where I can get hay for really cheap. The pet stores around here only sell hay in tiny little bags that are way over priced and wouldn't even last my bunnies a day. So yeah...I spend a lot on hay but it's what's cheapest for me right now.

With the Care Credit I was in the same boat, we where just paying the minimum for a really long time. But I'm going to pay the remaining balance off completely with some of our tax returns because I don't want to end up paying a tooon in interest over time.

I have kind of a lot of credit card dept as well as other dept from my college loans. It sucks but I wouldn't say that credit cards suck. Without credit cards I don't know how I would have afforded to spend the thousands of dollars we spent on Berry getting her well again after her stroke. I'm STILL paying off card balances (including the Care Credit card) on cards that I maxed out because of Berry! I get frustrated with all the bills sometimes but when I look at Berry I know that at least the bills caused because of her are well worth it.

I think I'm finally starting to get a good handle on all the bills where we can hopefully have a few of the cards completely paid off in the near future.:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 25, 2011)

Credit cards... Ringo... Yea know the feeling. They are worth it.


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 26, 2011)

VERY worth it! I would have probably spent way more than I did (and I spent a lot!) on Berry without a second thought. That the outcome of the whole situation with her was positive was a huge plus - maybe I would have felt slightly differently about the whole thing if I had spent that much money and then lost her. But I know in my heart that I would have really regretted it if I didn't at least give her a fighting chance. I didn't want to have to wonder about the "what if's". And seeing her today, I am SO happy that I gave her that chance, even though I am still working on paying for it today!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 26, 2011)

Ditto


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 26, 2011)

Ack I just blew through so much money paying bills! I don't think I've ever spent that much money in one day before...but I guess it's okay because it was all on bills.

Our CareCredit card is officially completely paid off now!
arty:
I'm so happy that we'll have one less bill each month now. :biggrin2:

I was talking to Chris earlier about what we want to do with the rest of our tax refund money. Long story short, we decided that since Chris is going to be using a good portion of it on himself, he's going to spend a little bit of it to buy me a cage for ...Mwa ha! For new pet(s) that I've been waiting a very long time for. I'm still not planning on getting them anytime too soon, but getting the cage will be my first big step towards being able to eventually get them.

Look at my Kitsune, he has such a 'tude!






He's no dumb pup, he know exactly what pillows are for! (Note his hair cut!)


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 26, 2011)

Which new pet????????


----------



## Dragonrain (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't want to talk to much about them since it will be awhile still until I get them! :biggrin2: 

I'll say though that it's a different type of animal than anything I own now... so no, not another bunny!

Speaking of bunnies...We have some bunny birthday's coming up!

We'll be celebrating Berry's 4th birthday on March 1st (Tuesday!)

Ziggy's 4th birthday is April 1st!

And not a bunny, but my birthday is on March 9th! And Kit's gotcha day, the day we where able to bring him home from the breeders house, is on March 3rd!


----------



## avarocks (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a soft spot for lops...so yours has definitely given me an 'awww'. Your other bun is really sweet too. 

I loved that little lopsided grin!


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks! 

Happy 4th birthday to the beautiful Miss BerryMelon Amelie!!
:airborne:
Can't believe my baby girl is already 4! 

This morning I think the boys threw a party for her because they all woke me up at 4 in the morning running around playing with toys and doing binkies! My sleep suffered for it, but I just let them do what they wanted because I just didn't have the heart to crash Berry's early morning birthday celebration.

I spent a ton of time in the bunny room yesterday organizing all my bunny supplies. It's way less cluttered now - the bunnies have so much stuff haha. Today is cage/litter box cleaning day so after I get that done, I think the bunny room will be the cleanest it's been for awhile!


----------



## RandomWiktor (Mar 1, 2011)

Aw, she's beautiful! Happy fourth birthday!


----------



## myheart (Mar 1, 2011)

:balloons::balloons:*Happy Birthday Berry!!* :balloons::balloons:

Good to get the party started early :biggrin:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2011)

Happy 4th! Special little one.


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Berry!!!


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 2, 2011)

Berry says thank you all for the birthday wishes! 

I'm pretty sure she enjoyed her special day. She partied with her brothers, Kit and I alll day long. I finished cleaning their room so she had a nice clean room to relax in, and I got her a few small presents - some willow balls and dried fruit treats (which she LOVES).


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 2, 2011)

Aww happy belated birthday!!!


----------



## Nela (Mar 3, 2011)

Happy 4th en retard, Berry! :biggrin2:


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks! :biggrin2:

Ha Berry and her bros made such short work of their new willow balls. They love those things but they don't last long at all. I gave them to them Tuesday afternoon and by Tuesday night they where all in tiny pieces all over the floor!

Today it's been exactly 2 years since the day we brought Kitsune home!! I really cannot believe that 2 years has passed already. 

This was the tiny, pain in the butt puppy we brought home 2 years ago...











And this is our grown up, still a pain in the butt, but amazing, puppy now...











I'm so proud of the dog that Kit has matured into. He's come such a long way, but at the same time he's still that mischievous, playful puppy that we brought home 2 years ago. His personality is so perfect for our family. He has that rebellious, mischievous, trouble seeking attitude that I like, but at the same time he's a total sweetheart, loyal, and friendly. He loves to play, meet new people and animals, and is an amazing hiking partner, but at the same time he knows who his family is and loves to snuggle up in our laps after a hard days play. Perfect!
:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 4, 2011)

I love the last picture of him. So sweet looking.


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks  I really like that picture too.

Annnd today Chris and I are celebrating our 10 year anniversary! I can't believe I've been with him for 10 years...that's like almost half my life! 

Valentine's Day was really our anniversary lol buuut we decided to wait to celebrate it this year.

I love this time of the year because there is so much fun stuff for me to look forward too. The start of Spring, lots of birthdays, Valentine's Day, our anniversary...it's like I can't get too sad when one special day is over because all I have to do is wait a week or so and something else fun is going on.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 4, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 4, 2011)

Congratulations! Ten years is a very long time any more.


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow! Congrats to you and Chris  :hearts


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

So Chris is in his glory this weekend - he's been working on his "classic games machine". Basically it's like an arcade machine on steroids lol. He's been wanting to do this for years and years - it's a computer that connects to our big screen TV and plays just about any old game you could ever want - Everything from really old arcade games to the first Nintendo games to every single playstation 1 game - it's awesome! We have all the old controllers hooked up to it as well as an actual arcade panel. I haven't tried it out too much yet since I was sick but I'm excited to be able to replay some of my favorite old games - the older games have such a different feel to them than video games now do.

I foresee a sudden influx of nerds to our apartment now...lol...even moreso than normal. All Chris' friends are nerds and now everyone wants to come over to play old video games!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 6, 2011)

I loved frogger. The new versions are not the same. The classics are better than some of the high tech stuff they are coming out with now. Let the influx of nerds begin!


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 6, 2011)

Happy Anniversary! The game system sounds really cool. I have pac man that you can plug into the TV I love it


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 6, 2011)

I want to steal Kitsune; so precious! Congrats on the anniversary. :toast:


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks!! 

No one can steal my Kitsune! He's my little shadow so they would be no sneaky way to get to him!

I groomed Kit last night - dremeled his nails, trimmed his hair, and gave him a bath. I ended up in the tub with him lol ah the joys of bathing dogs.

He had the funniest little mohawk looking thing going on with his hair after he dried...so I took pictures.












These are slightly older pictures but I thought they where funny. He stole a leaf of collard greens from bunnies and was happily munching away on it. He's so weird - he loves stealing greens from the bunnies and yes he always actually eats his plunder. I never knew another dog who would eat greens like this. Kit was a bunny in his past life  






This morning when I went to check on the bunnies I couldn't find Barnaby :shock:

I was looking all over the room trying to figure out if he had escaped where he could have escaped from, because the baby gate was securely on their door. I was wondering why if he had escaped Kit wasn't following him around because Kit loves the bunnies and normally when one of them is out, Kit is mesmerized and doesn't leave them alone. So then of course I started to worry, that he was hurt and hiding or something.

Sooo then I'm thinking I have to start searching for him but luckily I was at least smart enough to search the bunny room before going through the rest of the apartment...because I found him sleeping inside the hay rack, covered in hay! Haha and he wasn't stuck or anything because when I finally found him he happily jumped out of the rack himself, he was looking at me like "Hey why'd you wake me up?"


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 7, 2011)

LOL you should have taken a picture! Lol!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 7, 2011)

Barnaby is a silly bun 

I love the Kit mohawk. It make him look bad to the bone. LOL


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol doesn't it though? Kit is so hardcore.

I tried to take a picture of Barnaby hiding in the hay but of course he jumped out before I could get my camera. This is why I never have any good pictures of the bunnies. They do something adorable, but as soon as I get my camera they stop what they are doing and just sit there starring at me lol. So all the pictures come out looking the same and boring.

Berry is just about done molting now...and of course now Ziggy has started up. At least I'm glad they didn't both go through a big shed at exactly the same time, although a little break between sheds would have been nice. Barnaby never molts anywhere near as bad as the other two do - which is weird because his hair is way longer. Do lionheads normally shed way less than other breeds? I dunno! But Barnaby has never been a big shedder.


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 8, 2011)

Well at least you got a leg up on one bun! Mine have synched up their winter-to-spring molt this year and while it was a big flurry of fur for a while, I am glad it is all over. Last year it was a big 6 month drawn out thing because one would molt, then the next, then the next. It was awful.


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 9, 2011)

Ha yeah I know the feeling. 

Barnaby may not shed much, giving me a leg up, but I also have a 15lb long haired dog who sheds. If I don't clean often enough we get all these fur tumbleweeds in our apartment, it's kind of funny.


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 9, 2011)

Dragonrain wrote:


> ...we get all these fur tumbleweeds in our apartment, it's kind of funny.



Uh huh, I know all about the tumblefur. It's quite a site! I've even considered buying a handvac to put in every room of the apartment just to catch them rolling by. But I know it's just a phase... just gotta keep it clean when it's happening. Sigh.


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 9, 2011)

Tumblefur lol.

Unfortunately with Kit around it's not a phase in our house. Kit doesn't have a big shed all at once like the bunnies do, but he sheds a little at a time year round. He has the longest softest snow white fur :hearts I love his fur, he's literally the softest dog I've ever met, by far. Everyone who meets him always comments on how soft he is and asks how I keep his fur so white. His silky soft fur is worth dealing with the fur tumbleweeds. 

Today is my birthday!! 
arty:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 9, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!

:bouquet:


----------



## myheart (Mar 9, 2011)

arty:*Happy Birthday to You!!! :balloons::balloons:*

I would sing 'Happy Birthday' but I know your computer has volume control.... lol

Hope you're able to relax a bit and enjoy the day.


----------



## MILU (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll join everybody and say Happy Birthday too!! arty0002::boohoo::trioarty:arty:arty::bestwishes::balloons::birthday:jumpforjoy:

Your pets are really awesome, they're adorable! 
But one thing caught my attention... that can of beer in the hay.. (!!!) and then you said you found a METEOR in the hay??? How come? That must be the craziest story I've ever heard about hay in my whole life! (even if it only had found the beer can that would have been crazy enough - but a meteor? LOL)
Tell me more about it, that sounds so .. from out of this world... LOL

Poor bunnies..


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!! :biggrin2:

Haha I do have a few crazy hay stories huh? The beer can was recently, it was all crushed up and looks like it must have gotten baled in with the hay somehow - it was probably out in the hay field when they harvested the hay for whatever reason. 

The meteorite was from a bag of hay I bought at a pet store a couple of years ago, when we still had Zeus. We ran out of our regular hay so I bought a bag at a local pet store and when I got home to give it to the bunnies I took the hay out of the bag and it smelled horrible, very metallic. I dumped all the hay from the bag into a Tupperware container to see if I could figure out what was wrong with it and near the bottom I found a weird metal looking rock surrounded by hay...and the rock smelled really bad. Soooo I threw the hay out but I kept the stinky rock and showed it to one of my old college astronomy professors kind of as a joke, but he told me what it was. It smelled bad like melted metal I guess because of it falling from space haha, it must have landed in the hay field and also gotten baled up with the hay. After that I had to keep it...luckily after being out in the open air for a few days it didn't smell bad anymore. I still have it.

Don't worry about the bunnies though, I would never feed them hay or anything else if I so much as thought it was contaminated with something that could hurt them at all.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 10, 2011)

Hay can be intresting.


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 16, 2011)

That it can!

Berry got me thinking last night...is digging a behavior that the females are more prone too? I mean...I've had in total 4 male rabbits, but only 1 female. It seems like a strange coincidence that out of the 5 rabbits I've owned the only one that digs like crazy is my 1 female.

I know males will dig as well, even my boys are not above digging in the dig box now and again. But they are nothing like Berry - she gets obsessive with digging sometimes...almost like she goes into a trance where all she wants to do is dig!

Now that all my litter boxes have grates on them again, Berry can't dig out the litter (thankfully!). At night I'll usually take the dig box out because she was keeping me up all night digging in it. But now with no dig box at night, she is trying to dig still...but digging against the floor or the litter box grate or whatever else she can.

Just a random thought I had last night while laying in bed listening to Berry dig like crazy against the bare plastic bottom of the cage. :rollseyes


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2011)

LOL Teresa digs like crazy.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 17, 2011)

Both of my girls love to dig. It would be logical that the dig urge would be stronger in females, even spayed, to dig a safe nest area. I would think it would be seperate from hormones because you would want a safe burrow before being pregnant.


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah - it makes sense to me for sure! I don't know why I never thought of it before but Berry has been so fixated on digging lately. I wonder if it could have to do with the weather too - it's finally started to warm up and is starting to feel like spring here - and the nicer it gets it seems like the more she's intent on digging. Makes sense that maybe the females have a drive to dig around the time when they would probably naturally be getting ready to have a litter. 

Happy St. Patrick's Day!!

Haha I'm like 25% Irish...my dad is half Irish and his dad was completely Irish. So you can get an idea...our last name back in the day was originally O'Dea...then somewhere down the line the "O" was dropped and the Dea was changed to Day. Now you all know my last name. It's funny because whenever I go to the bank or something I say my last name and people ask me to spell it. It's not that difficult! I think people expect it to be spelled some crazy way or something?

Growing up with his Irish Dad, my Dad's family was always big on celebrating St.Patty's Day. Soooo of course my Dad carried on that tradition with my brother, sister, and I growing up. I always thought St. Patrick's Day was fun - my dad would blast his Irish records and make a traditional Irish dinner. But also I like it because it means Spring is on the way!

Since Chris thinks Irish food is gross lol, instead of making a big Irish dinner I'm going to make green cupcakes! And I'll make Chris suffer through a little bit of Irish music. 

The bunnies will be celebrating the day with their new box of hay! Hey it's green right...sort of? 

I was going to do a St.Patrick's Day photo shoot with each of the pets but I'm not sure if I'll have the time to get it done today.


----------



## myheart (Mar 17, 2011)

My Siamese Satin, Callie, digs a little once in a while. I always think she is mad about something and it drives me nuts because I can't figure it out.Knowing how aggitated I get withthe little bit thatCallie digs, I can't even imagine howfrustrated you get with all of Berry's digging....


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah ha Berry's so insane about it. I wish we had a yard I could take her out in, I'd love to see how much she could really dig out in the actual ground. I'm sure she'd make an impressive little den. However, living in an apartment with no yard access, she'll just have to be content to dig inside I guess, no matter how crazy it drives me.


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy spring!!

So yesterday was the official start of my favorite season, spring! Doesn't feel too much like spring today though, we are getting a hail storm this morning. 

All the animals here are doing well. Kit's tummy was sick over the weekend but I think he must have just eaten something that didn't agree with him. The bunnies are doing well but their room is starting to stink a tiny bit so I'll have to spend a good chunk of time today cleaning their messy room.

I finally ordered a new cell phone! I've had the same cell phone for seriously like 4 years, which is crazy because normally I think they last about 1/4th that amount of time. Actually my phone still works just fine, but it's so old that it doesn't have any of the stuff new phones have now - no internet, apps, email, etc. I don't mind so much having just a basic cell phone but I'm interested in a lot of the apps and TMobile gave me a pretty good discount on a phone upgrade if I extended my contract with them. Sooo....hopefully in a few short days I'll finally have my new Android phone!! I hope I like it...I'm not a huge fan of the bigger bulky phones with the screens on the outside. I still like little tiny flip phones lol. But I think having all the awesome apps will make up for the phone not really being my style. Plus I'll keep the phone I'm using now for backup.


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 22, 2011)

I feel so horrible 

Uh long story short Kit is allergic to chicken, and I stupidly (not on purpose but it was still stupid of me) gave him a treat that contained chicken.

No more than 10 mins after he finished the treat his poor little face started swelling up like a balloon! His skin was red and felt hot and he was covered in hives! Thankfully I had some allergy medicine here for him that I gave him right away. Then, again thankfully, his regular vet was able to take us for a walk in appointment where they loaded him up with more antihistamines. His face was swollen up so bad, I don't want to think about what could have happened if I didn't have his medicine on hand to give him right away or if his vet wasn't open.

I got home again an hour later with a less swollen, but miserable puppy. He's still covered in hives and very itchy and uncomfortably, but the swelling in his face has gone down dramatically. I haven't left the house all day today other than to take him to the vet or out to go to the bathroom and I don't plan too until he's 100% back to normal, I'm so so afraid that his throat could start to swell up. The vet didn't want to make him vomit up the treat because we where afraid with his swollen throat that he could possibly choke while trying to throw up...so now I have to give him meds every 8 hours for a few days until we're sure everything has passed.

I feel so so so so sooooooooooooo bad! My poor baby is so uncomfortably. I'm going to be so careful about what I feed him now, even more so than I was before!


----------



## myheart (Mar 22, 2011)

Awe... poor Kit... :hug:

... and poor you... :hug: Don't beat yourself up too much. Mistakes happen... I'm sure Kit doesn't love you any less for trying to feed him something nummmy.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2011)

Ouch it happens. Poor Kit, poor baby. *hugs*


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks.

Kit is doing better today. His meds help a lot, but I can tell when they start to wear off because his skin gets red and itchy again and the vet said only to give them to him 3 times a day. Luckily the swelling is gone though. He's still not completely better and is still pretty uncomfortably with all the itching but he's much better than yesterday.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2011)

*hugs*


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 24, 2011)

Awww poor Kit! But accidents like that happen!


----------



## myheart (Mar 24, 2011)

Would an oatmeal bath help his red itchy skin? Or does it just have to go away on it's own?


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks!

Oatmeal baths do help dogs! I actually gave him one yesterday. He's doing MUCH better today. I'd say he's about 90% back to normal. This morning he woke me up by dropping his favorite squeaky toy on my face, so he's getting back to his normal antics!

The bunnies haven't been waking me up lately! Berry decide to switch to the day shift for her digging, so she's been pretty quite at night. Other than that nothing is new with them, they are all doing well. 

Look how long Barnaby's hair is getting!







Don't mind his eye looking kind of weird, he had a clump of hair in it. He looks concerned/worried about something in like 80% of his pictures haha.

Pretty miss Berry always likes to see what I'm up to.






No pictures of Ziggy today because uh, he was chasing Kit around when I took pictures of the other two lol.

I took some pictures of the geckos today too.

Haku...






And Aurora...











And of course Kit had to get in on some of the action!

Kit says "Who is that handsome man!?"






Kit has taken to relaxing all curled up inside our kitchen cabinets, lol. Sometimes I'll be looking for him, with no idea where he is, and then when I call his name he'll just pop his head out of a random cabinet. 






Here he is relaxing with his favorite toy, Ted Bear...











Ted gets puppy kisses...






And that's it for today! I'll try to get more of the bunnies over the weekend. I know I haven't posted much of them lately, but they are kind of hard for me to photograph. Every time they do something cute I try to take a picture but as soon as they see me they stop what they are doing to run up to me...so almost all of my pictures of them are them begging for attention and treats lol.

I hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 25, 2011)

I love your crew.


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks...but I love them more! :biggrin:

Kit is better now. Ugh I spent way to much time on Saturday giving him a hair cut. My dog clippers are crap so I was getting sooo frustrated with them, I need to order new ones sometime soon. But Kit looks adorable. I know it's not really normal to clip Papillons fur, but Kit isn't your typical papillon either. 

I have to order dog food and a few new toys for Kit and the bunnies. It'll be fun picking stuff out for them. 

My last batch of Sweet Meadows Hay is sooooo dusty. Ick, I've never gotten hay this dusty from them before. It sucks because they hay dust gets all over the place and I'm allergic, so I feel like crap when/if I accidentally breath in any of the dust. Hopefully my next batch is back to normal and not so dusty.


----------



## myheart (Mar 28, 2011)

Isn't Kit the poster-child for cuteness...?!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 28, 2011)

I have to agree. He is just perfect.


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 29, 2011)

Dragonrain wrote:


> My last batch of Sweet Meadows Hay is sooooo dusty.Â  Ick, I've never gotten hay this dusty from them before.Â  It sucks because they hay dust gets all over the place and I'm allergic, so I feel like crap when/if I accidentally breath in any of the dust.Â  Hopefully my next batch is back to normal and not so dusty.



Glad Kit's better. I also love the same pic that myheart quoted   He's adorable!

My last batch of hay was not so hot either. It had a lot of alfalfa and a lot of bits and dust. I was pretty disappointed.


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 29, 2011)

Kit is perfect  I can't even put into words how much I love that little guy. He's amazing.

Ugh my hay is insanly dusty. To give you an idea, this is the top of the bunnies dig box, covered in hay dust because it's right under my hay storage box. This is some of the dust and tiny pieces of hay that fall out while I'm transferring the hay between my hay storage bin and the bunnies litter boxes. 






That's all the dust from filling my three litter boxes one time! I have to clean after each time I fill the boxes or else the bunnies get into the pile of hay dust and spread it everywhere. And that's just what falls out of the hay as I'm transporting it. I'm going to order more hay soon and I really really hope it's not this bad, because it's really doing a number on my allergies.

Kit after his hair cut. I admit I'm not amazing at cutting his fur, but I don't really trust groomers. I've heard some horror stories and yeah, I just don't feel comfortable leaving him with strangers for something as trivial as getting his hair cut. I can do a better job when my clippers are actually working well, lol.


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 30, 2011)

Spent waay more money than I had planned on the pets last night. I got Kit's food for the next month or two which alone costs like $68. Then I got Kit and the bunnies each a few new toys. 

So I had to separate Ziggy from Barnaby and Berry again...he's being kind of a butt and got into arguments, we'll call them, with both of them - even with Berry this time. Now Barnaby and Berry I think are kind of afraid of Ziggy because they don't really want to be near him as much. I've been thinking a lot lately of maybe setting Ziggy up in a different room. I think maybe he'd appreciate his own space and that Berry and Barnaby might be more at ease too. I think Ziggy would do well just getting plenty of attention from us and Kit. 

Something to think about. I talked to Chris about it last night and I think we might do a trial run - I need to clean out one of our other spare rooms first though. If it doesn't work out for some reason, I can always easily move him back into the same room as the other two.


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 1, 2011)

Happy 4th birthday Ziggy!!
arty::airborne:arty:

Aw so as of today, all 3 of my bunny babies are all 4 years old! 

Other than all the new toys I got for the bunnies...today Ziggy is getting....his own room!

Well, sort of at least. I've decided to move him into our art room for awhile, to give him some time away from the other two who he hasn't been getting along with very well again lately. The art room is mostly where we store all our art supplies (I do a lot of painting/sewing/other craft type stuff and Chris mostly paints) - don't worry, no paint fumes or anything like that. Because the room is kind of small (the smallest in our apartment) we've pretty much just been using it for storage, and do our artsy stuff in the kitchen.

This might be temporary, I don't know yet. Ideally I'd like to give him some time apart and then reintroduce him to the other two...but the way Ziggy is I don't know if that will work out. I'm going to just take things as they come. The good thing is that the room he'll be in now is in a more central location in the house, so he'll be more involved with the daily going-ons. I'm hoping that, if I can't get him back in with the other two, that he'll bond more to me, Chris, and Kit so that we can allow him free range of most of the apartment and he won't be bored/lonely. I have some serious rabbit proofing to do!

I'll try to get some new pictures of the birthday boy and come back and post them later on. 

Happy April!!


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 1, 2011)

Awww happy brithday!!!!


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks!!

So change of plans, Ziggy is in the kitchen for now lol. The extra cage I had and was planning on using for him was bigger than I remembered it being, so I couldn't find a good spot for it in the room I wanted to put him in. 

Now I have to wait until Chris gets home to help me decide if the big cage in the kitchen is a good idea or not. If not, I'll probably keep him there for a few days then move him back into the bunny room, but try to figure out a better set up than what I have now.

At least, for now, litter boxes, cages, and the bunny room are clean!

Oh and I had the radio on for the bunnies (I keep it on for them pretty much all day usually) and they played that birthday song by the Beetles then like right after they played Ziggy's song! What a strange coincidence.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ziggy!


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks 

Ziggy's back in the bunny room. Yeah....even if he doesn't always get along amazingly with the other two (Ziggy is very moody), I could tell he missed them. So he has his own pen in the bunny room now, and gets supervised time with the other two which so far has been going well. Ugh I did so much work to get him all set up in another room and then all the work ended up being for nothing...oh well.

So I haven't posted many pictures in awhile, and I think I should change that 

All these are from yesterday.

Bunnies...






BEST picture of the day...





















And a few of Kit. A lot of people think, by the way I describe Kit, that he's very refined for a dog. That's true, but deep down he's still a dog, and he can get dirty with the best of them!





















I love that dirty faced puppy smile in the last picture 
:inlove:

And that's it for today!


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 5, 2011)

Aww tounge picture!! <3


----------



## myheart (Apr 5, 2011)

Poor Ziggy... You might have to move his 'grumpy pants' so he doesn't put them on in the morning. I guess supervised play-time with Barnaby and Berry is better than no time with them. 

You _must have_ just brushed Barnaby for that first pic you posted! He looks so soft and handsome! Makes me want to cuddle and squish on him with his beautiful hair! 

LOL at the tongue pic!! Such a goofy bunny! :biggrin:

Awe... cuddle pics always melt my heart. :bunnyheart

What!!! Kit is a digger?!!! Such a sweet little dog...  The dirty nose-digger pics of my Patrick are my favorite also... There just seems to be a greater sense of satisfaction knowing that the job is done, and done right.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 7, 2011)

Was thinking about you guys. *hugs*


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 7, 2011)

Great pictures!  Is Barnaby a lionhead or angora? It is hard to see the body hair. All of the buns are very handsome. I can't believe Kit can be naughty and get dirty! LOL


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the comments 

Barnaby is a very furry lionhead! His fur looks shorter in a lot of my earlier pictures because I use to cut it. I'm letting it grow out again now though and his long hair is so crazy. 

More vet visits with Ziggy. He's okay...but something is not right. I don't know. He's eating and drinking and playing but I know something is off with him. We're going to have a full workup done on his kidneys. Bleh. It's always something, right?

Everyone else is doing well. The weather here has been getting nicer and nicer. It's so nice to finally be able to open the windows more often. Chris, Kit and I have been spending many of our evenings going to the park together, finally catching up on our running now that the paths at the park aren't coated in ice anymore.

Ah I won't bore you all with any more stuff. But I've been keeping busy with a few different projects as well as volunteer work and trying to spend some more quality time with Chris and the pets.

I hope everyone is doing well and that you all have an amazing weekend!!


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 15, 2011)

Ziggy is okay, if anyone's interested.

After a bunch of testing the vet couldn't really find anything wrong with him. So we determined that he's probably having a bit of trouble learning to cope with his new partial facial paralysis, which was caused by nerve damage due to an ear infection. The infection is gone now, btw.

I'm going to be keeping an eye on him. I dunno....he's never seemed completely normal to me even though countless numbers of tests have found nothing wrong with him. It's weird.

But he's happy, playing, eating and acting normal. He's still the king of DBF's at our house. Kit figured out the other day how to open Ziggy's pen, lol, so now randomly he'll go and let Ziggy out, and they'll start chasing each other around the apartment. Well no, not so much each other, Ziggy chases Kit! Haha Kit loves it, he looooves being chased.

Nothing too much new animal wise other than the drama with Ziggy. Barnaby and Berry are doing wonderful.  The other pets are healthy and happy too. 

I hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## myheart (Apr 15, 2011)

That's great news that Ziggy is 'technically' okay. It is so frustrating to have a fur-kid go through all of those tests to find nothing is wrong. I took a pair of my pigs in to have their teeth/mouths checked because they didn't want to eat their oranges. Turned out nothing is wrong, they are just being fussy... 

I suppose that is a big change to have partial paralysis. I guess we don't think about it too much because we expect fur-kids to adapt quickly/better. Maybe his chasing adventures with Kit will cheer him up. Poor Kit being chased by a big bad bunny...  I bet a video would be fun to watch...


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 15, 2011)

What a relief Ziggy is ok. It's hard because we pick up on such subtle changes and now you have to learn a new normal. Kit is such a sweet dog. Does Ziggy get into any trouble after chasing the dog around? Sometimes I think about how much trouble Andre would get into if he had thumbs. It sounds like Kit may be the same way.


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. 

Ziggy and Kit are my trouble makers. I love them for it. I love all my pets, of course, but I've always had a soft spot for the trouble makers.

I feel like I'm in a really good place with my bunnies lately. I started cleaning their room more often and it's been so much cleaner lately, which is awesome. Ziggy isn't taking any medications anymore so he's finally starting to trust me again...Berry and Barnaby are doing amazing. My shy little Barnaby let me pet him for awhile this afternoon without thumping and running away. 

I don't leave all three of them together 24/7 anymore. Ziggy is very moody, which was causing tension between all 3 of them. So now I have a bit of a different set up. Basically Ziggy has his own xpen where he can still see, smell, and lay next to the other two but not get too grumpy with them. He, strangely, seems to really really enjoy having his own space. 

Everyday I let all 3 of the bunnies run around together. As long as Berry and Barnaby stay out of Ziggy's pen, he is very nice to them. He seems to like spending time with them, but when he's had enough he'll run into the bunny room and stand next to his pen, waiting for me to open it and let him inside. He really seems to love his pen, we call it his bachelor pad lol.


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 16, 2011)

OMG I posted this on my facebook but I'll say it here too...

If bunny owners think DBF's are bad....you should seriously see the crazy positions my leopard geckos sleep in sometimes. They've totally got any bunny I've ever met beat. I swear like 5 times a week they nearly give me heart attacks because they look dead when I check on them. They look totally limp and contort themselves into the most awkward, uncomfortably looking positions sometimes.

Like this one time I checked in on Aurora...and I swear to you I thought part of her head was missing! I was totally freaked out until I figured out that it was just a combination of the light playing off her scales and the awkward way she had her head positioned.

Then they'll like cram their heads up between or against stuff in their tanks. I guess they think rock pillows are comfortable, but jeez the awkward positions they contort themselves into makes them really look dead sometimes.

Luckily they are both perfectly healthy! They do know how to scare me though!!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 17, 2011)

You should take a picture  I have never seen a gecko sleeping contortion.


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll try to get some pictures sometime soon  It's kind of hard though because a lot of times you can hardly see them in the spots they sleep...they like to hide under things and their tanks are full of hides and fake plants and stuff. 

Just got a bunch of candy for Chris and I for Easter, and a new toy and some treats for each of the pets...well except for the frogs and geckos because they don't play with toys, but I got them treats. We're not usually big on Easter but hey, any excuse to buy candy right? We where going to go to Chris' families for Easter dinner but they canceled, so we're going to have a nice quiet day at home.

It's so hard to wait until Sunday to open the candy...I have such a sweet tooth!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh yea!!! Isa scares me once a day atleast.


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 22, 2011)

Ha glad to hear I'm not the only one that happens too!!

Ugh so I have been pretty religiously cleaning the bunny room thoroughly twice a week and it was working out really well for me. The room wouldn't be a complete disaster when I cleaned it, so it was easier to clean and didn't take as long, and it never got to the point where it smelled bad at all.

Only last tuesday when I was suppose to clean I had a really bad migraine all day so I didn't do it. Then I decided instead of cleaning it the next day, that I'd just wait until next cleaning day since it was only 2 days away anyways. Big mistake! Chris started to complain yesterday that the bunny room/bedroom was starting to smell like bunny pee and when I cleaned the room today it was a horrible mess - it took me 3 times as long as usual to clean it. So I learned my lesson...maybe. We'll see.

I'm mad at my sister. Okay so she had two dogs, two cats, and a g.pig already. She has been having off and on problems with her landlord to the point where she almost got evicted, and thought she was going to have to rehome most of her pets. Then things settled down and it turned out she didn't have to move...so what does she do, she goes out and gets a new puppy. It's a boxer/pit bull/rottweiler mix. It's a beautiful puppy but come on...she was already complaining to me about how hard it will be for her to get another apartment someday with the husky she already had. Now she's going to have two big dogs, one of which is not a very favored breed mix. 

Oh, and then she decides that two dogs are too much for her. So instead of rehomeing the cute little 6 (yes 6) week old puppy that's she's had for all of 3 days...she rehomes her Jack Russel terrier who she's had for 2 years. ...Who she's had for 2 years and never bothered to get neutered, and never bathroom trained properly. Sigh...her and I are so opposite in so many ways. She's my sister and I love her, but the way she is with her pets just really disappoints me.

If anything good came out of all that, it's that Tex (the Jack Russel) did find a new home and his new owners sound like an amazing new home for him. They have 20 acres of land for him to run around on, they already switched him over to much better food than what my sister was feeding him, and he's already seen a vet and is scheduled to get neutered next week. He was a great little dog and in a way I'm sad that I won't see him or know how he's doing anymore, I really think he's going to have a better life now which is awesome.


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 24, 2011)

Hoppy Easter from the Bunhalla Bunnies & family!
































I know I know, bunnies and Easter and all that...but I couldn't resist taking those yesterday when we got all the Easter stuff out. The pictures are pretty much just for us, and I figured it wouldn't hurt to share them with fellow bunny lovers.

Aurora gave me the ultimate Easter eggs this morning! Yes she laid eggs, sometime between 6 am and 10 am this morning. I knew she was gravid....but I don't know if the eggs are actually fertile because Aurora and Haku have not been together since last year (she could possibly still produce fertile eggs from the last time they where together). So we'll see. I popped the eggs in the incubator, but I'm not going to get too excited about it since there's probably a good chance they are not fertile.

Anyways I hope everyone has a great Easter!!


----------



## myheart (Apr 24, 2011)

Such wonderful 'Easter Bunny' pics!! I wouldn't mind a fuzzy Barnaby in my Easter basket...


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you! :biggrin2: Barnaby is getting soo fluffy again since his last hair cut, he looks so cute.

My Easter eggs, courtesy of Aurora.






I looked at them again this morning, and quickly candled both of them. Egg 1 (on the right, the one that isn't as white as the other) I'm pretty sure is infertile but just because these are Aurora's best looking eggs ever, I'm going to incubate it until I'm 100% sure. Egg 2 I actually think is fertile! If it is, and it hatches, that will make it my first baby from Aurora and Haku ever. I'm very excited. Now I just have to play the waiting game and see what happens.

Aurora is doing very well after having her eggs. She's been really pigging out since she had them


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 25, 2011)

The pictures are so cute. Thanks for sharing. 

Congratulations on the eggs! That is so exciting, hopefully at least one will hatch.


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you! Yes, I am very excited about the eggs. If one (or two!) of them hatch, they will be my first baby geckos ever from Haku and Aurora. Some of you may remember that I bred her last year, but all the eggs she laid ended up being infertile. I'm even more excited because I've pretty much already decided that if one of these first eggs hatches, I will be keeping the baby myself. I just don't want to give up my first ever Haku/Aurora baby.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't kindle for a week! It may harm then, and you really don't knwo until a week of laying if they are fertile! 

I am so excited! Now for the 90 day wait...lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Those are cute Easter bunny's you have!


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you!!

I know candling them can heat up the egg and do damage, but I don't think I did it long enough to make much of a difference - a few seconds at most each egg...just long enough to see the little bulls eyes on top of the eggs  Which I think is a good sign since I never saw that in any of her eggs last year. Don't worry, I'll be leaving the eggs alone now for the long wait to see if they hatch.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2011)

Good luck with the eggs. I hope both are good.

Bout your sister trust me I understand. I have family like that.


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you! Haha Chris has been making fun of me because I check the egg temps so often...not the actual eggs, I'm leaving them alone, but the temperature on my incubator to make sure it's okay for them since our weather has been so sporadic lately. Then last night I HAD to say goodnight to my eggs. Lol I always say goodnight to all my pets, but for some reason he thought saying goodnight to the eggs was funny.

Also last night I told Chris that I really needed him to buy me something, he was thinking I was going to say jewelery or clothing or something....nope, I asked him for extra bugs for the geckos. He said he's the only guy he knows who's fiance asks him to buy her worms, lol. I say he gets off easy, because worms are way cheaper then jewelery.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2011)

Agree 100%


----------



## myheart (Apr 27, 2011)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Agree 100%


:yeahthat: He really should count his blessings that he has you...


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 29, 2011)

:biggrin2:


Ugh and I thought finding a rabbit vet I liked was hard.

I'm trying to find a new vet for Kit. No fun. I've called like 6 diffrent vets so far and none of them follow the type of vaccine schdule I want for Kit. I want him on a limited 3 year vaccine schdule. ...Yeah. His vet now is great but keeps trying to push things on me that I don't want...and it just makes it stressful for me when I go in knowing what I want done but I have to argue pretty much with the vet not to get all this extra stuff that I don't feel he needs. It's not a money thing, I'm not trying to cheap out, but I don't believe that yearly vaccines for most diseases are necessary or healthy...and some vaccines I think are pretty pointless once your dog is an adult.

Anyone, by and random chance, know of a good dog vet in northern NJ?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 29, 2011)

My vet never pushes anything not needed.


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 30, 2011)

Vets around here really seem to push yearly vaccinations. I guess most vets still follow that protocol, even though there have been a lot of studies that show that most of the core vaccines last muuch longer than a year. I'm not anti-vaccination or anything like that, but over vaccination (every year when all the data shows that most vaccines protect your dog for way longer than one year, sometimes for life) can actually be detrimental to animals health.

Way back in like 2003 the American Animal Hospital Association changed it's vaccination guidelines to recommending that adult dogs be vaccinated for most things every three years, not every year. I know a lot of people in different area's who's vets follow the new guidelines, which is the schedule I'd like to put Kit on...but all of the vet's I've called/talked to so far in this area still seem to push the yearly vaccinations.


----------



## Dragonrain (May 3, 2011)

I've been a moderator of the rabbit section and then a global moderator of another popular pet forum for years and years now...I don't know exactly how long off the top of my head but over 5 years.

But eventually the forum changed hands and it's really honestly kind of gone down hill since then. So that's when I originally got the idea of possibly starting my own pet forums.

And now my idea is a reality! For the last couple of weeks or so I've been working on doing all the coding and setting up of the forums, while Chris is working on making me new graphics.

It's still very much a work in progress, but I feel like it's done enough that it's ready to show off! I'm very open to any suggestions or ideas and want to continuously work to keep the site at it's best.

If anyone's interested in joining, here's the link...

Beast Boards

It's a general pet/animal forum - not one specific to any one species.


----------



## myheart (May 4, 2011)

Wow!!! Your new forum is quite the endeavor!! Good for you wanting to try something new like an entire forum! I think it looks really nice. Lots of different places to post about different pets. I think you may have covered everyone's pet-passion. I hope it gains members at a steady pace so you'll be able to keep up with it.

:goodjob


----------



## JadeIcing (May 4, 2011)

Pretty neat I started to do one but this one keeps me busy.


----------



## Dragonrain (May 6, 2011)

Thanks  It's fun - even if it never because a huge hit or anything I actually have a lot of fun working on it. 

Ugh Ziggy....he's such a pain. He peed all over the place in the bunny room and cleaning it was a huge pain in the butt. Other than that nothing new with the bunnies. They have been pretty laid back lately.

My gecko eggs will be 2 weeks old this weekend! No major changes - I'm still sure that one is fertile, while the other I'm not sure about. Haku and Aurora are doing well, they both shedded last night. It's funny that they always seem to shed at the same time.

Kit is doing really well  Nothing new with him either, he is just his happy perfect self.


----------



## Dragonrain (May 10, 2011)

The leopard gecko eggs are 17 days olld today....can you tell I'm counting down the days? Lol...I even wrote the numbers on our calendar of how many days old they are. I already have a name picked out for the first one that hatches haha.

I'm almost finished my major bunny room overhaul now. I need to buy some more storage shelves, make them a new cardboard fort, get new curtains for the windows and a new curtain for the doorway (there's no door there), and one more shelf for the wall. I'm getting this for another spot on the wall...

Bunny Blossom Offset Print

As well as new rugs for inside their condo, a party deck (shelf for them to sit on inside the condo), new exit ramps and lots of new floor toys  My bunners are so spoiled.

I need to post new pictures of them soon. Barnaby's hair is getting crazy long since I stopped cutting it. He looks silly with his long hair and beard. I need to put Berry on a bit of a diet...which I need to figure out how to do without having to feed the boys less because Barnaby is an excellent weight and Ziggy could probably stand to gain a bit. But Berry is starting to get chunkier than I'd like lol. 

Next time I post I'll try to have updated pictures of everyone!


----------



## myheart (May 10, 2011)

With all of the work you're doing in the bunny-room, you might also have to post pics of it to make every-bun else jealous. 

Oooo... I can't wait to see fuzzy-Barnaby pics!!! Awe... poor Berry is just under-tall, that's all....  Is Ziggy still separated for parts of the day?

Are you able to tell yet if there are babies in the eggs, or are you gonna have to wait it out?


----------



## Dragonrain (May 11, 2011)

I'll post pictures of my bunny room for sure once I get further along with it  It's clean now, but looking kind of boring/empty at the moment. Actually I was kind of upset this morning because after all the work I did cleaning the rug in there, I woke up this morning to find dog puke on the rug. That didn't take long. I was expecting Ziggy to be the one to mess up the nice clean rug first, but Kit beat him to it lol.

You can usually tell if there are baby geckos in the eggs or not. One of them I know is fertile - when I shined a little light up near the egg it glows pink and you can sort of see little blood vessels inside the egg. Usually if they are infertile you can't see any veins or whatever and the egg glows a yellow color instead of pink. That's what kind of has me confused about the other egg I have - it doesn't look good (the shell isn't normal) but it shines a pinkish color, but I can't see any veins like I can in the other. So I'm really not sure. I'm just going to keep incubating it and see if it hatches unless something happens to let me know for sure that it's not any good.

Ziggy still has his own little area, yeah, but most of the time he's with the other two. I separate him when I go to bed and when I go out, just in case. Everyone seems to be getting along really well lately. I think Ziggy appreciates his space sometimes though.

Ugh my allergies are so bad lately. I have to go out to the drug store this afternoon to see if I can find something over the counter to help. But like every other year, I'm pretty much prepared to endure the rest of the year without the use of my sense of smell, lol.


----------



## Dragonrain (May 11, 2011)

Not bunny pictures I know but it's been awhile since I spammed pictures of Kit 

I was planning on taking some of everyone but of course my camera died so I'll have to take some of the bunnies later on.

Kit with his cute little bum in the air, asking to play...












And play we did!


























lol the last two pictures...Kit made up this weird game with us. He rolls over onto his back and we lightly smack at his paws with our hands...then he goes nuts trying to smack our hands back with his paws. Haha it's really funny/cute so those last two pictures was him trying to get me to play smackey paws with him!


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 11, 2011)

Great blog!

My sister used to be like that with pets. Very sad, indeed.

So glad I found your blog during such an exciting time! I love geckos and I'm so excited for you that you have 2 eggs!

My allergies are the same. You can go to the prescription counter and ask for Claritin-D. It's over-the-counter, but because of its ingredients you have to sign for it (it can be made into crystal meth, iirc).

Edit: Kit is adorable!


----------



## myheart (May 11, 2011)

LOL.... Who needs a barrel full of monkeys when you have a Kitsune running around!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Dragonrain (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the comments  Kit's is so much fun...he keeps me on my toes and defiantly makes life more interesting.

My gecko egg is 3 weeks old now. I say egg instead of eggs, because I took one of the eggs out of the incubator. Turns out I was right and one of the eggs was infertile. I was hoping it'd prove me wrong but no such luck. So now I just have my one little Easter egg, which seems to be doing fine so far. It's still got a ways to go before it will hatch, but it's been incubating long enough now that it has a gender (most likely female because of the temperature I've been incubating at). Exciting to think about!

Here's my little egg today, week 3!






And a couple of the bunnies. Kind of boring pictures though, I took them in the middle of the day today and they where all pretty chill.











My new shelf in the bunny room, where I moved Zeus' memorial picture too and random bunny themed things...






And this is my new pet storage area in one corner of the bunny room. I have so much pet stuff I needed to find a way to store some of it more neatly. This isn't all my pet stuff, btw, especially not all my dog stuff! I have other storage areas for them in other rooms too.


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 15, 2011)

Those bins are a great idea for pet storage. I'm thinking I need something like that to help store our stuff, especially since Michiko is such a troublemaker and will tear it all apart if it's not locked away. LOL!

One egg is still good! Can't wait to see what you get!

Your buns are so adorable. I'm sure we've all been there where we've waited just a little too long to clean the bunny cage(s). Lol!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 15, 2011)

I am going nuts waiting on your egg.


----------



## Dragonrain (May 16, 2011)

The bins do work really well for pet stuff storage! Since I keep them in the bunny room, I didn't want to get anything too expensive or hard to replace in case the bunnies decided to chew on it or something. The bins where only like $20 each - one of them I've had for years now and it's still holding up really well, and the other I just got recently. 

I have to keep everything locked away too - between the rabbits and the dog, anything left out in pets reach is subject to getting destroyed. Haha everyone always wonders why/how we keep our apartment so clean - but we kind of have too because anything that gets left out on the floor will be turned into a pet toy.

I'm very excited about my egg too! I really really hope everything goes well. Chris and I have been starting to throw around name ideas for the baby gecko and over the weekend I made a spot to set up a new tank for it if/when it hatches. I'll keep everyone updated on it. I've got pictures of Aurora's belly with the eggs inside before she laid them, and then I've been taking pictures of the egg once a week too. I'm going to continue doing that until it hatches and will take lots of pictures as the baby grows. I think it will be really cool to be able to look back at the progression starting from when it was still in Aurora's belly all the way up to what it looks like as an adult.


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 16, 2011)

That's a great idea to get a photo timeline of your egg's development. That will be so cool to look back on.

I have one of the smaller versions of your storage bins under my desk to store our papers, stamps, office supplies, etc. I never really thought about getting a big one to store the critter stuff in. I think I need to do that. Ha ha!

Do you know an approximate date that your egg will hatch?


----------



## Dragonrain (May 17, 2011)

When they hatch depends a lot on the temperature you incubate them at, even then saying an exact date would just be a guess. Normally they hatch between 40 and 60 days. But I've talked to some breeders who had eggs hatch both sooner and later than that estimate time frame - so really the best you can do is guess.

The warmer the incubation temperatures, the sooner they hatch. The sex of the baby is also determined by the incubation temperatures. I'm incubating my egg at a lower temperature, 82*F, in hopes that I'll get a female hatching. But that unfortunately also means that I'll most likely have a longer wait for it to hatch. 

There are some small signs that the egg will hatch soon, changes in the egg soon before the babies hatch, so you aren't caught completely off guard if you catch the signs before the baby hatches out. I'd be so happy if I got to actually see the baby hatch...but if I miss it that's okay too. Just having it hatch, whether I see it happen or not, would be so exciting for me.

:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 17, 2011)

Gah going to pull my hair out waiting!


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 17, 2011)

Oh wow, that's a long waiting period. You must have some wicked-awesome patience!


----------



## Dragonrain (May 18, 2011)

Haha no actually, I have next to no patience! Even ask Chris (my fiance) and he'd tell you! One of the few things he always feels the need to criticize me about is that I have no patience. Maybe waiting for the egg to hatch will help give me some?

Honestly though I can't believe 20 something days have already passed since Aurora laid the egg. It went by a lot faster then I thought it would...now I just have to wait at least double that, probably more, and hopefully I'll have my baby gecko!

Chris and I went shopping last night and we got Kit a few new chewys. Then we gave him one when we got home, and he stayed up until like 3 in the morning with Chris chewing lol. Well Chris wasn't chewing he was working on his game lol but Kit was chewing. So now I'm going to have a very rare quiet day without Kit bouncing off the walls the whole time. I took him for his morning walk this morning and gave him breakfast and after that he jumped up in bed, got under the covers, and passed out. Silly pup.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 18, 2011)

I like this picture, like get me too!


----------



## Dragonrain (May 19, 2011)

Haha I like that one too! That's exactly what happened...when I went to take the picture it was just of Barnaby and then at the last second Berry ran over.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 23, 2011)

Egg update?


----------



## Dragonrain (May 23, 2011)

It's been incubating for a full month (30 days) now and is still looking good. Here's the latest picture, taken yesterday...






I think it looks like it's getting bigger, but maybe it's just my imagination. But yeah, it's still doing well and we're still playing the waiting game.


----------



## Dragonrain (May 24, 2011)

I'm making a list of potential names for the baby gecko for when it hatches! 

I'm looking for something kind of unique. I like names that have significance/meaning and are not so much just random. The names don't have to be short, it can even be multiple words and then I can think of some kind of a nickname. 

I'm trying to think of something that in some way brings together Haku & Aurora's names. It can be kind of abstract. Haku is Japanese for white. Aurora is the name of the Roman goddess of dawn and of course there's the aurora borealis or northern lights. Chris thinks we should try to find a name that has something to do with light, since both of Haku and Aurora's names make him think of light.

Ooor other ideas I've had are something to have to do with the fact that Aurora laid the egg on Easter, so something to have to do with Easter or spring time. Or, another idea is some kind of name meaning something like first or first born, since it will be Haku & Aurora's first baby.

Soooo yeah, if anyone has any name ideas feel free to post them and I'll add them to my list. I want to have a list of names I like and then when the baby hatches I'll choose a name from the list. Oh...and the baby is being incubated to be a girl, so I'm looking for mostly girl names.


----------



## Dragonrain (May 24, 2011)

I miss Zeus 

I don't know why but he's been on my mind a lot today. When I was listening to music I heard a song that reminded me of him...and then for some crazy reason I was looking at pet memorial items online and now I'm all sad. I have been thinking about when Chris and I move (We want to try to buy a house soonish if we can but not soon enough, I just like to daydream) and how I want to make a giant memorial area for all my past pets.

I told all my other pets that none of them are allowed to die


----------



## myheart (May 24, 2011)

I get all melancholy when pics of my kids come up on my laptop as the screen-saver. Sometimes I just watch different pics flash on the screen and my heart just aches for them. I so wanted them to be with me forever as my beautiful trio.At least I have their pics and memories of the wonderful time I had with them. 

***hugs to you***


----------



## Dragonrain (May 25, 2011)

Thanks :hug2:

I know what you mean. That's the worst part of owning pets - you love them so much, but they never live long enough. I still get all teary eyed when I look at pictures of Zeus, even though it's been years now since he passed away. But at the same time, even if I had known what was going to happen with him, I would never have given up the opportunity to have had him in my life.


----------



## Dragonrain (May 29, 2011)

Here's a picture of my leopard gecko egg that I took this morning. Just completed week 5 of incubation...we're getting there! Looking at pictures of the egg from the past 4 weeks compared to the one I took today, the egg is without a doubt growing! 






I think Aurora might be gravid again, which will mean more eggs soon. She's doing well. She lost a tiny bit of weight after laying her first set of eggs but has been eating so much lately that she gained that weight back and then some. 

The bunnies are doing well, but aren't too happy with the hot weather we've been having lately. Chris and I put the air conditioners in the other day so hopefully that will keep them more comfortable. I really have to get some pictures of them soon.

Kit is doing very well too. He's been enjoying lots of trips to the park and we took him to the beach the other day. He's such a good boy, and so much fun  He has his own little fan club around our neighborhood. It's so funny because most people that live around here know Kit's name, but not mine. I take him out for walks and it takes forever sometimes just to get down one street because so many people run over to say hello to Kit.

Haku & the frogs are fine too.  Everyone has been healthy and happy lately.

Chris and I have been keeping pretty busy lately. We've both been working a lot. My writing and stuff is pretty boring lately but Chris is working on making his own computer game (outside of his work), which is set to go up for sale in October as long as things go according to plan. We're hoping he'll make a decent amount of money on it and that soon we'll be able to start thinking about planning our wedding and then eventually moving into our own place. Exciting stuff!


----------



## Myia09 (May 29, 2011)

Whoot! That is one good looking egg! Best of luck!


----------



## Myia09 (May 29, 2011)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I like this picture, like get me too!


LOVE this photo!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 29, 2011)

More eggs means... Maybe one for me.


----------



## Dragonrain (May 29, 2011)

Thanks! 

Yeah Ali let me know if you ever want one of my gecko babies - it would make me really happy because I know what an awesome home it would have with you


----------



## JadeIcing (May 30, 2011)

yay for me.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 5, 2011)

Egg update!

Here it is this morning. It's been incubating for 6 weeks today.







Look how much it's grown! For comparison, here's one of the earlier pictures...






I can't wait until I can come here to update, and announce that it hatched! I'm very optimistic about the outcome so far, since the egg seems to be very healthy.

Some random pictures of the bunners from this morning, they are hanging out in a pen in the kitchen. 

Barnaby was hogging the litter box...











Ziggy says to Berry "Hey we gotta go ask him if we can go in there with him"






So Ziggy asks first (as Kit looks on), but Barnaby says no!!






Then Berry asks...






And Barnaby, a proper gentlebun, can't say no to a beautiful lady, so he gives up and leaves the box to give the others a turn.







Lol that's it. They are still in the pen probably doing adorable things, but I don't feel like taking any more pictures today. 

Sorry if the pictures are huge - I resized them all but photobucket is being kind if weird right now so hopefully it works!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 5, 2011)

So awesome!


----------



## myheart (Jun 5, 2011)

Oooo.... I so wish I could snuggle the all... (except for egg-- it's not ready for snuggling yet... lol).

That Barnaby is so handsome with his fuzzy mane. Are you going to keep him that way for a while yet? 

I don't mean it in a mean way when I say that Ziggy is so sweet looking with his new cute smile. It makes me wish I could smoochie on his little face because his smile makes me smile. 

Thanks for the pic update!! Always enjoy seeing your kids.


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 5, 2011)

Whoa that egg is NICE!

And Barnaby is looking CUTE!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks 

Yeah the current plan is to leave Barnaby's hair alone! Unless I think it starts to bother him or he gets too hot/tangled or something like that. He's getting sooo fuffy!

I think Ziggy's new smile is pretty cute too! I kind of feel bad saying that since he got that way from a health issue...but I guess it's okay since he's all better now and it doesn't effect him negatively at all. I think it's really noticeable but when people come over no one ever seems to notice until I point it out. I do think he looks adorable though!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a feeling that this **might** be my last week of leopard gecko egg updates for this egg. It's been incubating for 7 weeks now, or 50 days...and normally leopard gecko eggs hatch before or around 60 days. Judging by the egg growth, I'm expecting it to hatch any time now. I'm really on edge waiting for it to hatch and hoping that everything goes well and I get a healthy hatchling. Needless to say I'd be pretty disappointed if things didn't go well after waiting all this time.

So here it is. Yes I moved the eggs position. It was getting so big that it was almost touching the sides of the plastic container it's incubating in. I thought that this way, the baby will have a little bit more space to maneuver in without hitting itself on the side of the container while it's hatching.






I was looking at pictures of other peoples leo eggs the other day and found some breeders who incubated in the same exact size container that I'm using...some of their eggs where like half of the size of mine before they hatched. I keep joking with Chris that my baby gecko is going to be full grown by the time she hatches.

All the rest of the pets are doing well  The bunnies have been kind of lazy in the warmer weather but I keep catching them flopping over and sleeping in the cutest positions. I haven't been able to get any good pictures though because most of the time they get up to beg for treats when I go into the room. I'll keep trying to get some good pictures.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 13, 2011)

wow can not wait!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 14, 2011)

Gecko baby hatched today!! On day 52 of incubation, finished hatching around 5:45PM and it took it about an hour and 45 minutes to hatch. I got to watch her hatch! 

She is healthy and is already very active  I'll make sure to post pictures soon...those of you who have my facebook I'm sure have already seen her. 

Happy hatch day little gecko! I'll have to work on a name for her, she doesn't have one yet.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 15, 2011)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 15, 2011)

So the baby gecko hatched yesterday....June 14th. I was thinking about it today and for a few minutes I couldn't figure it out, but I new there was some significance about the date.

Then I remembered...it's one day off though...but we got Zeus on June 13th back in 2006. We used to celebrate his gotcha day/birthday on June 13th because we didn't know when his real birthday was. 

Kind of weird to think about that 6 years ago today we had only had Zeus for a few days. Crazy to think that that was all 6 years ago. I still remember the day we brought him home as clearly as if it was yesterday.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 15, 2011)

So pretty it will be so cool to see her change.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you  Yes I am very excited about getting to watch her change and grow. She's only 2 days old and already I can start to see slight changes...she doesn't look as bright pink as she did when she first hatched, and she is much more active. 

She is very very active for such a small little thing. When I check on her she puffs herself all up to try to make herself look bigger, and runs around like a nut. I'm trying to leave her alone for the most part but it's so hard to resist the temptation to just watch her. I was all prepared for the infamous baby gecko scream, but she hasn't yelled at me a single time yet. 

I weighed her and she weighs only 4 grams!

Oh, we decided to name her Miyuki. Now hopefully we don't find out that she's really a boy when she gets older! Her name is Japanese and can mean both "good fortune" and also "beautiful snow". We thought it was fitting for her because she should be a beautiful white color when she gets older...and because I must have very good luck to have gotten her! I feel like I won the lottery. Not to get into genetics here, but to get a baby that looks like her for my first hatchling was very very good luck. 
:biggrin:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow bigger than the viper.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah she's a big girl. On the large side of normal for a leo baby, I think. Apparently Aurora lays huge eggs compared to some leo females. 

We got Kit a new hair clipper and it got here today. He was really overdue for a groom and there was no way I was even going to attempt clipping his hair with the old clipper I had. Anyways, the new clipper is amazing compared to that piece of junk I was using before. Kit always acts so happy after his hair cuts, it's so cute. I really need to get some new pictures of him, and the bunnies too!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 16, 2011)

What kind of clipper did you get?


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 17, 2011)

This one!

And here are the results...






I know I'm not amazing at grooming him but I like doing it. It's fun haha. I'm not used to seeing him without his long ear hair though. I kind of wish I had left it long. He doesn't look like a papillon anymore. Ah well, it will grow. 

Picture of Miyuki I took earlier today. She's next to a nickle so you can see her size better.


----------



## myheart (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh, Chelle, I so hope you didn't use the blade that came with the clipper....

I'm guessing the clipper came with a # 10 blade. That blade is used more for cleaning the groin and the butt areas. Please get yourself a # 5 blade (or a #5F) so that Kit won't be so pink. Honestly, if he is clipped with a #10 too many times, his hair may not come back in, or it may come back in patches. I have groomed for too many years and have seen older dogs come in who have been groomed too short for too long of time, and their hairs are thin and patchy at best. If you need to know more about the #5 blade, please pm me and I will be happy to tell you more about it. Kit is always so handsome with his fluffy coat, and I don't want you to be unhappy with his hair as he gets older.

Yeah for baby gecko!!! That must have been so exciting to watch her hatch!! So glad you were home for the big event to get pics of your new baby. I really like her name, although it will take me a bit to get used to spelling it, Miyuki.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the clipper advice. Does he look really pink in the picture? I didn't think he was too bad haha. I'm going to PM you 

It was very exciting to watch the gecko hatch. I was so so happy I got to see it. 

I don't know why we end up giving so many of our pets strange Japanese names. We have Kitsune, Haku, and now Miyuki.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 18, 2011)

We bought a new living room set today! Well a sofa and a chair and an ottoman. It was kind of a spur of the moment thing, but our living room is going to look so much better and be so much more comfortable when the new stuff gets here. For the 2 years Chris and I have been living together we've been using an old love seat in the living room that we got used from my parents. 

Sooo we're going to try moving the old love seat and just keeping it for the pets to lounge around on haha. But the new stuff won't get here for a few weeks probably. Kit will be allowed on the new furniture but we'll probably try to keep the bunnies off of it.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 22, 2011)

I waant this bunny in the worst way...

Sky

She's perfect...a BEW which I've always wanted, small, adorable...

But I told myself no more bunnies for awhile. Not until we either move and have more space, or (god forbid) I loose the ones I have now. 

So I wrote about her on my examiner column and hope that someone else will adopt her soon.

----------

My bunnies are doing well  Yesterday was bunny room cleaning day and the litter boxes where extra nasty. I let them go a few more days then I should have...oops. Well they are nice and clean now.

I have to go to a pet store today to get crickets. Mostly for Miyuki because she hasn't been eating as much (mealworms) as I'd like. Hopefully crickets will stimulate her hunting instincts more and get her eating better. I like to give them to Haku and Aurora once in awhile too just to give them a more varied diet.

I was playing a little rough with Kit last night and he accidentally gave me a fat/cut lip haha. It looks bad and is really annoying. People keep looking at me funny. Hopefully it heals up soon.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 26, 2011)

Aurora's second clutch of the season is in the process of being laid right now. Egg #3 of the season is in the lay box with, I assume, #4 on the way now. I haven't checked the eggs or moved them to the incubator yet because Aurora is still in the lay box with them and I don't want to disturb her right now.

I don't think I'll be posting updates on these eggs as often as I did Miyuki's here or on facebook, but I'll still be doing the same thing, taking weekly pictures of them, so that when/if I sell the babies then I'll have a ton of pictures to give to their new owners.  

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!!


----------



## myheart (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow!! More eggs?!!! How cool for you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 26, 2011)

Ummm me!? Please?! Let's chat.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 30, 2011)

Ali I'll keep you updated. I'd be more than happy to see one of my baby geckos go home with you. Plus you don't live too far so maybe we could work something fun out...when the baby gecko is ready to go to a new home maybe we could get together and bring the puppers for a play date or something. Kashi and Kit playing together would be just about the cutest thing ever! 

I have a few other people interested in gecko babies too. I don't want to make any promises to anyone quite yet just because right now I can't even guarantee that the eggs I have incubating now will hatch. Hopefully they will though!

Jeez I can't believe it's already the last day of June. This year is totally flying by. I've been keeping busy lately. My newest project is that I am writing a short story that should be published in an anthology later on this year. My deadline to have it finished is only a few short weeks away so I've kind of entered panic mode now haha. Especially since I keep procrastinating and instead of writing like I should be, I'm playing with bunnies and Kitsunes and geckos. 
:biggrin2:
All the kiddos are doing well, knock on wood. It's weird that we've had a relatively calm last few months as far as the pets go. Everyone has seemingly decided to give me a much needed break and they have all stayed healthy lately. Miyuki, our newest little family member, is eating and growing well so far. I told Chris the other day that she actually looks like a gecko to me now. Before I think she looked like a weird little newt or something lol. 

The bunnies are doing well. Not really appreciating the raise in temperature lately, even with the AC on they seem to be feeling the heat. Other than that they are good though.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 30, 2011)

That is what I was thinking, so have to meet up if we do this. Yea it all depends on how the eggs develop.

Any new pics of Miyuki?


----------



## Dragonrain (Jul 2, 2011)

I'll get some new ones today or tomorrow  I do have some, but they aren't good. She moves around so fast that it's really hard to get a good picture of her. 

She's been eating well and growing  I'm going to weigh her tomorrow, and I'm working on buying stuff she'll need for when she's big enough to move into a regular tank. 

Chris and I have been engaged for 2 years today.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 2, 2011)

I know the feeling. 

Aww what is she in right now?

Congrats!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jul 5, 2011)

Right now she's in a bin cage. It's heated and all that (of course), but it's a very simple set up - paper towel sub-straight, very simple hides, small low water/food/calcium dishes. It's what other breeders recommend for me to keep the hatchlings in, at least until they start eating well and grow a bit bigger.

It seemed like it took Miyuki longer than I would have liked to get the hang of eating...but she's got it down now and is doing well. She gained a gram in the last week and is up to 5 grams now. She stayed at 4 grams for the first two weeks but is finally gaining now. I really have to post new pictures of her! 

I was talking to another "rabbit person" today about their 8 year old rabbit and they kept talking about how that's old for a rabbit...kind of made me sad to think about since my rabbits are all 4 - half way to 8. Barnaby will be 5 in November and the other two will turn 5 a few months after that. I know typical life span is 8 - 12 according to some people, even though I did luck out and have one live to 15 before. 

Sad to think about that if my guys only lived to 8, that would mean they'd only be around for less than 4 more years. Hopefully they live lots longer than that!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow so pretty to them all.


----------



## Dragonrain (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey!

I just wanted to let you guys know that, for a bunch of different reasons, I probably won't be posting in my blog here anymore. I was going to just stop posting and leave it at that, but I figured I'd say something. I may visit once in awhile, if/when I have the time, so maybe I'll "see" some of you around.

All the pets are fine, it's not anything to have to do with them.

I'm sure no one will really care, or the ones who would already know how to contact me, but if anyone is interested in keeping in touch you can reach me on my Facebook page.

If you send a friend request just make sure to leave a message and let me know who you are, I don't usually accept requests if I can't figure out who the person is lol.

Alternatively you can get in touch with me and probably read about updates on my furkids on myPet forum, or my blog.

Oooor if you're interested in Leopard Gecko updates you can visit my breeder page Dragonrain Exotics.

Haha why yes, I do enjoy making websites. Can you tell?  

So that's it I guess. Thanks to those of you who have commented on my blog here or my pictures. It's been fun, and I wish you all the best!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2011)

Well you know you cant get rid of me. *hugs*


----------



## myheart (Jul 27, 2011)

So sorry to see you take a break from RO. I'm not on FB, so I guess I'll have to try to remember to see whatyour bunnies are up to on your web site. I hope you still plan on posting lots of pics there....


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Jul 28, 2011)

Awww too cute for words. I wish we could have lionheads in Australia. And holland lops, would love to have 1 each of them. Actually i would love to have 1 each of every breed of rabbit lol, but i am sure i would go insane with that many pets. >.<


----------

